# P/RR/S II Ventures of Rocco



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Starting P/RR/S II. I actuall started yesterday but it was not true part II but today's leg w/o will be. Riss is helping with putting the program together


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

*RR Chest (not true part II)*

Did on Sunday- 

RR Chest 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alright, started P/RR/S again today. I was feeling pain in my forearm so I thought I should up the reps a bit. Nothing like this program to keep Rep ranges and poundages changing 

*Incline BB-*
165 x 7
165 x 5
145 x 6 ( I suck )

*DB Bench-*
60 x 10
60 x 9
60 x 7

*Incline Flye-*
30 x 10
25 x 12

*Behind Back BB Curl-*
95 x 12
95 x 10
75 x 10

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
40 x 12
40 x 10
40 x 9

*W/O Time- 30min*

Nice w/o to start back to. Not happy with the weights but I know if I stick to something they'll start to go up.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 11, 2005)

good luck rock, i posted in the other journal but i guess you should just delete it if you could.

whats behind the back bb curl?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> good luck rock, i posted in the other journal but i guess you should just delete it if you could.
> 
> whats behind the back bb curl?


Thanks Yanick. Yeah, I'm sending a pm to a Mod.

Behind Back BB *Forearm* Curl, LOL. I forgot to put the forearm part in there


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Rocco  

I will watch you and Riss do II . I'm probably not smart enough to figure out a routine for it !  My attention span for sitting down and doing something like that is very short and I tend to fall asleep. It's hell getting old !  

Good luck ! 

Oh and in a nutshell can you tell me the diff between I and II ?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 11, 2005)

Goodluck


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco
> 
> I will watch you and Riss do II . I'm probably not smart enough to figure out a routine for it !  My attention span for sitting down and doing something like that is very short and I tend to fall asleep. It's hell getting old !
> 
> ...


If you decide you want to try it I'm sure we'll both help you! He's helping me put it together. The main difference is the rep ranges are much wider. Lower reps on Power week, Reps all over the place on RR week. It just seems a touch more intense, well more than a touch to me  Let me know.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Goodluck


Thanks Jake!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Legs Rr*

*Squat- ASS TO FLOOR *
115 x 10
125 x 10
125 x 9
130 x 7 ( I know i'm a Pu**y but hey, what can I say  )

*Single Leg Press-*
90 x 15
110 x 15
130 x 12

*Leg Ext-*
45 x 20
60 x 18
60 x 16

*Lying Leg Curl-*
110 x 10
110 x 8
100 x 8

*Single Leg Curl-*
20 x 15
30 x 15
35 x 13

*DB SLDL-*
40 x 18
45 x 16

*Standing Calf Raise-*
160 x 9
160 x 9
160 x 7

*Sitting Calf Raise-*
45 x 15
60 x 13
60 x 13

*W/O Time- 59:30*

OMG, I thought you were my friend Riss!!! Halfway through the w/o I couldn't walk any longer. I had to pay some guy to carry me from each exercise and hold me up 

Great w/o,  I haven't gone so deep on squats before. I was going down as far as I possibly could and at that weight it was a challenge for me. 

By the time I got to DB SLDL I couldn't get my legs to stop shaking. I musta looked like an idiot shaking as bad as I was doing that exercise


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2005)

Not that i'm too fussed on scoping out yo' naked ass, did you get round to posting your update pics? I'm interested in seeing your progress.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2005)

Rock my Brother!!! I'll be keeping up with you on this P/RR/S II, I will prolly be going back to it after my 8 week cycle of fullbody and then prolly a 4 week cycle of upper/lower split, So I'm really interested in your journal and progress!!!
Nice lookin w/o too there


----------



## primus_122 (Apr 11, 2005)

cant wait to see results, good luck


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> If you decide you want to try it I'm sure we'll both help you! He's helping me put it together. The main difference is the rep ranges are much wider. Lower reps on Power week, Reps all over the place on RR week. It just seems a touch more intense, well more than a touch to me  Let me know.


Sounds interesting . I'll watch for awhile


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> *Squat- ASS TO FLOOR *
> 115 x 10
> 125 x 10
> 125 x 9
> ...


Wohooo !!!! Nice wo Pu**y  

well  when you can't walk through the door cos your soooooooo damn big Who's gonna care what the other people in the gym might of thought when you were shaking with DB SLDL "s


----------



## Du (Apr 11, 2005)

Heyyyy Rocco. You like that name eh? I guess it stuck.

Back on the PRRS wagon? Best of luck to ya boss.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Not that i'm too fussed on scoping out yo' naked ass, did you get round to posting your update pics? I'm interested in seeing your progress.


Soon, I'm white as a ghost. In about a week, but don't expect anything spectacular  Are your final pics up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Rock my Brother!!! I'll be keeping up with you on this P/RR/S II, I will prolly be going back to it after my 8 week cycle of fullbody and then prolly a 4 week cycle of upper/lower split, So I'm really interested in your journal and progress!!!
> Nice lookin w/o too there


Thanks buddy. This was the routine I did when I first started really lifting and I like Gopro so it's special to me. Look forward to having you back on!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

primus_122 said:
			
		

> cant wait to see results, good luck


Thanks buddy and thanks for dropping in


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wohooo !!!! Nice wo Pu**y
> 
> well  when you can't walk through the door cos your soooooooo damn big Who's gonna care what the other people in the gym might of thought when you were shaking with DB SLDL "s


Haha. Thanks Gary. Hope you come ALL the way to our corner


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Heyyyy Rocco. You like that name eh? I guess it stuck.
> 
> Back on the PRRS wagon? Best of luck to ya boss.


I do  I tried to get Rob to change my screen name but he said that was already taken 

Thanks.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

You coulda told me you started a new journal....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You coulda told me you started a new journal....


I'm sorry LOL! I was wondering why you hadn't stopped in


----------



## Robboe (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Soon, I'm white as a ghost. In about a week, but don't expect anything spectacular  Are your final pics up?



Yeah, me and Dale put our week 12 photos up about 2-3 weeks back when they were due. I thought you'd seen them? They're in the great cut thread on AL.

Dale's comparison pics are awesome.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Yeah, me and Dale put our week 12 photos up about 2-3 weeks back when they were due. I thought you'd seen them? They're in the great cut thread on AL.
> 
> Dale's comparison pics are awesome.


I'll have to go check those out. I usually don't go over to AL, I was waiting to hear something on this side.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Squat- ASS TO FLOOR *
> 115 x 10
> 125 x 10
> 125 x 9
> ...


 I just did the same workout this arvo and was/felt exactly the same...
I went to the toilet after and just standing there my legs were shaking 
Gonna pay for it in the next few days.....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I just did the same workout this arvo and was/felt exactly the same...
> I went to the toilet after and just standing there my legs were shaking
> Gonna pay for it in the next few days.....


You guys are scaring me


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You guys are scaring me


I think we are scaring ourselves.... 
Nice Deadbolt quote Gazza 

Hey Dave, are you having a rest day tomorrow??


----------



## Robboe (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'll have to go check those out. I usually don't go over to AL, I was waiting to hear something on this side.



Mine: http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?showtopic=14447&view=findpost&p=230103

Dale's: http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?showtopic=14447&view=findpost&p=230426


----------



## Robboe (Apr 12, 2005)

lmao @ Dale's "before" chin(s).


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> lmao @ Dale's "before" chin(s).



Simmer down now.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Squat- ASS TO FLOOR *
> 115 x 10
> 125 x 10
> 125 x 9
> 130 x 7 ( I know i'm a Pu**y but hey, what can I say  )





hmmm, ass to the floor with scoliosis??  just be real careful loading the spine through that ROM with your back man.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah, what he said Dave... i forgot about your back. Be careful


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I just did the same workout this arvo and was/felt exactly the same...
> I went to the toilet after and just standing there my legs were shaking
> Gonna pay for it in the next few days.....


I'm paying for it now  LOL. I'm in sooooo much pain now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I think we are scaring ourselves....
> Nice Deadbolt quote Gazza
> 
> Hey Dave, are you having a rest day tomorrow??


Yep, today is a rest day  Tomorrow will be delts and bi's.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Mine: http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?showtopic=14447&view=findpost&p=230103
> 
> Dale's: http://forum.avantlabs.com/index.php?showtopic=14447&view=findpost&p=230426


Damn, you BOTH made awesome progress. I'm nowhere near that. I'll still put up my pics in the next week. Great job guys  You both look like you have completely different bodies now!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> hmmm, ass to the floor with scoliosis??  just be real careful loading the spine through that ROM with your back man.


I will be. My back actually felt better doing it that way, like some pressure was taken off. Maybe I'm forced to use better form that way?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah, what he said Dave... i forgot about your back. Be careful


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Rocco, I like the new name, makes you sound Italian Mafia or somethin!!! And I hear the theme to Rocky in the background!!! Hows it goin? Hows your back and legs feelin?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yep, today is a rest day  Tomorrow will be delts and bi's.


Didn't you do delts and bis on Monday?? 
I gave you a delt and bi workout yes ??
List your days and what you've done for me


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm paying for it now  LOL. I'm in sooooo much pain now.


Ha ha... I went beach walking this morning.....  



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I will be. My back actually felt better doing it that way, like some pressure was taken off. Maybe I'm forced to use better form that way?


Could be the form i asked you to stick.... Chest up and out, bum down, back straight


----------



## Du (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, I like the new name, makes you sound Italian Mafia or somethin!!! And I hear the theme to Rocky in the background!!! Hows it goin? Hows your back and legs feelin?


Thanks Angel, Du named me  My legs are sore as crap!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Didn't you do delts and bis on Monday??
> I gave you a delt and bi workout yes ??
> List your days and what you've done for me


I did Chest (my own way since we hadn't talked yet) on Sunday, Legs (your way) on Monday. On Wed I'm doing Delts/Bi's (your way) and yes you gave me the w/o  I'm excited for tomorrow!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>


Nice!  I'll have to fit it in my sig


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Cool !! And yep... STAIRS SUCK!!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>



I was thinking more Rocco Siffreddi.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Rock, ur, I mean Rocco (it's going to take me awhile to get used to that).  Best of luck on the new program.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> I was thinking more Rocco Siffreddi.


Um, yeah. We can leave that one alone


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Rock, ur, I mean Rocco (it's going to take me awhile to get used to that).  Best of luck on the new program.


Thanks buddy. If people call me Rock that's still ok


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Rocco - 

What's going on ??   I come back from vacation and you have a new name and workout        You look like you dropped some weight from your avi.

Nice job!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco -
> 
> What's going on ??   I come back from vacation and you have a new name and workout        You look like you dropped some weight from your avi.
> 
> Nice job!!


Hey there buddy! Welcome back, your pics look like you had a blast. That avi is from last year  I'll get some new pics up in the next week


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Delts/Bi's/Abs*

*HS MP One Arm-*
80 x 10
80 x 10 (left- 8)
80 x 9 (left- 8)

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
105 x 13
105 x 11 

*Cable Side Lateral-*
15 x 20
15 x 16

*Incline DB Curl-*
35 x 10
35 x 9

*Cable Curl-*
40 x 15
50 x 14

*Concentration Curl on Preacher-*
20 x 16

*Decline Crunch-*
0 x 13
0 x 10
0 x 6 

*Leg Lifts on Roman Chair-*
0 x 10
0 x 10 ( 2 were knee-ups)
0 x 8

*Hovers-* 
2 sets at 40 sec.

I have such weak abs!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 13, 2005)

Cool looking wo Rocco


----------



## Rissole (Apr 13, 2005)

How much did the concentration curls burn??
And the decline crunch?? How did they feel? Did you find just the bottom portion of the move ok?? The numbers look right to say that you did them properly 
I'll have to take a pic for you to show you the postion for the Lying lat raise, if you get it right you don't fall off the bench


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Rocco!!! Concentration Preacher curls really burn them Bi's, don't they Brother!!!


----------



## Du (Apr 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Hovers-*
> 2 sets at 40 sec.


 
Hovers?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hovers?


Core strength, bracing your body between your elbows and toes while laying face down.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 13, 2005)

I call 'em planks, am I wrong?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cool looking wo Rocco


Thanks buddy! Once you start P/RR/S II, you'll be a beast brother also


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> How much did the concentration curls burn??
> And the decline crunch?? How did they feel? Did you find just the bottom portion of the move ok?? The numbers look right to say that you did them properly
> I'll have to take a pic for you to show you the postion for the Lying lat raise, if you get it right you don't fall off the bench


They didn't really burn LOL. I just felt my muscle getting tired and then stop working  My body is weird sometimes. I think I'll do it next time braced against my knee rather than on the Preacher.

The decline crunch- I think I may have had a bit more ROM, but I felt it ALL in my abs, none in my flexors so I figured that was fine. I'd have to roll off of it when I was finished, I couldn't sit up


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 13, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great lookin w/o there Rocco!!! Concentration Preacher curls really burn them Bi's, don't they Brother!!!


Hey there brother!!! They hurt a bit now


----------



## Rissole (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'd have to roll off of it when I was finished, I couldn't sit up


Then you did them right


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Back/Traps/Calves*

*Wide Grip Pulldown- NO wraps*
110 x 9
110 x 7
100 x 8
100 x 7

*Single arm Bent ova DB Row- NO wraps*
40 x 14
40 x 14
40 x 13

*BB Row- NO wraps*
95 x 15
75 x 19

*Full Deads- NO wraps*
225 x 7
225 x 7
225 x 6

*BB Shrug- WITH wraps (grip was gone)*
185 x 9
185 x 9
185 x 9

*Ski Jump Shrug- With wraps*
135 x 14
135 x 15

*Lean Away DB Shrug, 1 arm- NO Wraps*
45 x 20

*Hypers-*
25 x 15
25 x 12

*Standing Calves- NO Wraps *
160 x 10
160 x 10
160 x 9

*Seated Calf-*
60 x 13
60 x 11
60 x 11

*WO Time 1 hour 5 min.*

That workout wore the hell outta me. I was doing fine until Deads, that exercise just kills me but I had some veins sticking out across my shoulders (super small) and that's NEVER happened so I think I'm winning this fat losing battle with myself


----------



## Rissole (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> That workout wore the hell outta me. I was doing fine until Deads, that exercise just kills me but I had some veins sticking out across my shoulders (super small) and that's NEVER happened so I think I'm winning this fat losing battle with myself


It's a big workout hey....?? Love the viens from deads, i remember seeing them come up for the first time last year and it just gets more and more, then after comp they just seem to stay there


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 14, 2005)

Dynamite w/o there Brother Rocco!!! No wraps, that seems to be the way to go here lately!!! What are ski jump shrugs?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It's a big workout hey....?? Love the viens from deads, i remember seeing them come up for the first time last year and it just gets more and more, then after comp they just seem to stay there


If only I can get the veins to stay AFTER my w/o  Mabye that should be my next tattoo


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o there Brother Rocco!!! No wraps, that seems to be the way to go here lately!!! What are ski jump shrugs?


Get on the smith machine, grab the bar and lean way forward like a skier about to do a jump and then shrug. I like'd em  Riss's idea!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 14, 2005)

Incredible wo Rocco !!!!  
Your back has got to be toast ! 

Oh, Did you use straps on seated calf raises  ?  You didn't specify


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Incredible wo Rocco !!!!
> Your back has got to be toast !
> 
> Oh, Did you use straps on seated calf raises  ?  You didn't specify


Thanks Gary, I had a pretty good pump. But I did Bi's the day before so I think I need to switch that around, kinda affected my back 

I only used straps on my left hand for the seated calf raises


----------



## Du (Apr 14, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> but I had some veins sticking out across my shoulders (super small) and that's NEVER happened so I think I'm winning this fat losing battle with myself


 
Nice job. Youre gettin there.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2005)

When did you finally ditch the wraps?  Sorry, havent been on to read much.. and this is like a whore thread in here.  Since you changed your name, I guess you dont own the old one anymore?

Where are some updated pics of these veins?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 14, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> When did you finally ditch the wraps?  Sorry, havent been on to read much.. and this is like a whore thread in here.  Since you changed your name, I guess you dont own the old one anymore?
> 
> Where are some updated pics of these veins?


No, I don't own the old one I don't think. I ditched the wraps starting with this journal. I'm not doing direct forearm work and decided it's time to be a man  I'm only using wraps when my grip is GONE, not just weak. 

Pics will come up this weekend if Lisa remembers the camera's, but they will look like crap


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> No, I don't own the old one I don't think. I ditched the wraps starting with this journal. I'm not doing direct forearm work and decided it's time to be a man  I'm only using wraps when my grip is GONE, not just weak.
> 
> Pics will come up this weekend if Lisa remembers the camera's, but they will look like crap



Nice job!   Your grip should adjust in a week or two from not using wraps.    I found that it really only effected me when I did heavy deads.   PM shamed me into getting rid of mine     I'm glad I decided to leave the wraps at home   

Looking forward to your progress pics


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 15, 2005)

*question?*

How long are you workouts normally for each week, and well my real question is how much rest in between should I take before going at it again. I'm sure it varies each week, but I was wondering what that number was for Rep Range. say 2-3 mins?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice job!   Your grip should adjust in a week or two from not using wraps.    I found that it really only effected me when I did heavy deads.   PM shamed me into getting rid of mine     I'm glad I decided to leave the wraps at home
> 
> Looking forward to your progress pics


Thanks buddy. The thing I don't like about not using wraps is the extended concentration it takes for me. Does that make sense? When using wraps I just do the exercise but w/o I have to focus on grip also and when it starts to go so does my concentration. But I've made my decision and I'm sticking to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> How long are you workouts normally for each week, and well my real question is how much rest in between should I take before going at it again. I'm sure it varies each week, but I was wondering what that number was for Rep Range. say 2-3 mins?


Hey there buddy! I rest about 60-90 sec inbetween during RR. I like the intensity up a bit more than what is suggested in that article, I think it's better for you


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Max OT Cardio*

Did Max OT Cardio today. 4 min warm-up, 16 min as hard as I could.

Used Elliptical set on level 8. Went 2.12 miles and was dead by the end (actually halfway through). 

Goal- 2.5 miles


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> When using wraps I just do the exercise but w/o I have to focus on grip also and when it starts to go so does my concentration. But I've made my decision and I'm sticking to it


    Great job on the cardio, I have an eliptical rider too, will be doing the Body for life way, starting tomorrow!!! Keep it up, look forward to you pics


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2005)

What's the Body for Life way?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 15, 2005)

Gary explained it real good in his journal. You up the intensity each minute, then lower again until you hit a full out minute, only 20 minutes, will be bouncing between that way and the MaxOT way!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Did Max OT Cardio today. 4 min warm-up, 16 min as hard as I could.
> 
> Used Elliptical set on level 8. Went 2.12 miles and was dead by the end (actually halfway through).
> 
> Goal- 2.5 miles


Cool Rocco !! It is a ball buster


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Gary explained it real good in his journal. You up the intensity each minute, then lower again until you hit a full out minute, only 20 minutes, will be bouncing between that way and the MaxOT way!!!


See if I did this right 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=980892&postcount=2278


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks Gary, had a brain freeze when he asked me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2005)

Cool, looks good


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Delts/Bi's/Abs*

*HS MP One Arm-*
90 x 9
90 x 7
90 x 7
*4,140lbs*/_ Last wo- 4,400lbs (Up in weight, down in total lbs)_

*Reverse Pec-*
105 x 15
105 x 13
*2,940lbs*/ _Last wo- 2,520lbs (up in reps)_

*Side Cable Lat-*
15 x 20
15 x 15
*525lbs*/ _Last wo- 540lbs (down in reps)_

*Incline DB Curl-*
40 x 8
40 x 7
*600lbs*/ _Last wo- 665lbs (Up in weight, down in total lbs)_

*Cable Curl-*
50 x 15
60 x 13
*1,530lbs*/ _Last wo- 1,300 (Up in weight and total lbs)_

*Leg Lift on Roman Chair-*
0 x 12
0 x 10
0 x 10

*Swiss Ball Crunch-*
0 x 13
0 x 12
0 x 10

*Hovers-* 
2 sets at 40 sec

*9,735lbs Total*/ _Last wo- 9,425_
Great w/o today. Lisa went with me. She's gone to the gym with me 3 times this week and is going to do legs with me tomorrow  That's awesome, I love her working out with me. 

I just did this w/o on Wed, but it was out of order. Now it's back in order  

I'm going to start adding up my poundages to measure my progress.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Rocco...

Just thought I would stop into a fellow P/RR/S disciple...and say Hi and Great WO!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco...
> 
> Just thought I would stop into a fellow P/RR/S disciple...and say Hi and Great WO!!


Thanks Saph. What a nice surprise


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2005)

*Legs/Calves*

*Squat- ATF*
130 x 10
130 x 10
135 x 10
135 x 8 (coulda gotten 10 but couldn't breathe)
*5,030lbs*/ _Last wo- 4,435_

*1 leg Leg Press-*
110 x 15
120 x 15
130 x 15
*5,400lbs*/ _Last wo- 4,560lbs_

*Leg Ext-*
60 x 20
65 x 20
75 x 17
*3,775lbs*/ _Last wo- 2,940lbs_

*Lying Leg Curl-*
120 x 10
120 x 8
110 x 8
*3,040lbs*/ _Last wo- 2,780lbs_

*Single Leg Curl Standing-*
35 x 15
40 x 14
50 x 11
*1,635lbs*/ _Last wo- 1,055lbs_

*DB SLDL- No straps, that's big for me.*
45 x 18
45 x 16
*1,530lbs*/ _Last wo- 1,040lbs_

*Standing Calf-*
160 x 10
160 x 9
160 x 8
*4,320lbs*/ _Last wo- 4,000lbs_

*Sitting-*
60 x 14
60 x 11
60 x 11
*2,160lbs*/ _Last wo- 2,235lbs_

*Total- 26,890lbs*/ _Last wo- 23,045lbs_

I couldn't get Lisa outta bed this morning, she's burnt from tanning   I was really looking forward to going with her 

W/O was EXHAUSTING!!!! And I mean that!!!!! I'm starting to dread Leg day, but next time is Shock so maybe that'll be alright


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

why did you decided to start counting the amount of weight moved per exericses?  is there an overal goal here you are shooting for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> why did you decided to start counting the amount of weight moved per exericses?  is there an overal goal here you are shooting for?


Not really. Not sure why I started that LOL! Guess I wanted to see my progress in terms of weight moved. If you move up in weight, but do less reps which equates to less lbs moved...does that really help you gain muscle or not?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 17, 2005)

Rocco, pretty intense lookin w/o there!!! My Dad also counts the weight/pounds moved each time. He can get pretty psycho about it too  

Shock week................. better??.................. You are a beast!!!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Not really. Not sure why I started that LOL! Guess I wanted to see my progress in terms of weight moved. If you move up in weight, but do less reps which equates to less lbs moved...does that really help you gain muscle or not?




depends what you are looking at.

I mean, muscles grow in response to stress.  So technically, if you were to raise the total amount of weight moved per workout then you are increasing the stress placed on the muscle (progressice resistance).  However, varying intenstities is going to recruit different muscle fibers.  So, doing 315/2x4 (2520lbs) is not as much weight as doing 135/10x4 (5400lbs).  However, the stress per set is greater in the first one as the intensity is higher.  Also, rest interval depending, if you were to peform the first one at 30sec and the second one at 2min rest then the density of the first one is greater as you are moving more weight in a shorter amount of time......the first one is 2520bs moved in 2min.  The second one is only 1350lbs moved per set.  (now you see why I am so into low reps with low RI).


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 17, 2005)

nice wo Rocco


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Rocco, pretty intense lookin w/o there!!! My Dad also counts the weight/pounds moved each time. He can get pretty psycho about it too
> 
> Shock week................. better??.................. You are a beast!!!


Thanks buddy! LOL, I mean Shock week will be good because of different exercises. This is my second week in RR and I'm bored


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> depends what you are looking at.
> 
> I mean, muscles grow in response to stress.  So technically, if you were to raise the total amount of weight moved per workout then you are increasing the stress placed on the muscle (progressice resistance).  However, varying intenstities is going to recruit different muscle fibers.  So, doing 315/2x4 (2520lbs) is not as much weight as doing 135/10x4 (5400lbs).  However, the stress per set is greater in the first one as the intensity is higher.  Also, rest interval depending, if you were to peform the first one at 30sec and the second one at 2min rest then the density of the first one is greater as you are moving more weight in a shorter amount of time......the first one is 2520bs moved in 2min.  The second one is only 1350lbs moved per set.  (now you see why I am so into low reps with low RI).


Alright, I gotcha. I think   LOL. Thanks Patrick. I need to start keeping a Patrick file of all the useful info you pass on in this website


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

lookin good Rocco, those workouts look tough. are you timing RI's? and whats p/rr/s II in a nutshell?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Yan! For this week RI is between 60-90 sec. 
P- Power week, this is heavier weight...lower reps. 1st exercise- 1 rep/ 2nd- 4-6 reps/ 3rd- 6-8 reps

RR- Rep Range, this is a higher rep range. 1st exercise- 7-10/ 2nd- 11-15/ 3rd- 16-20

Shock- Everything this week is supersets and dropsets. Ouch 

The way the weeks go is P/P/RR/S    P/RR/RR/S  P/RR/S/S    and so on. 

Did I make sense with this?


----------



## Yanick (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Yan! For this week RI is between 60-90 sec.
> P- Power week, this is heavier weight...lower reps. 1st exercise- 1 rep/ 2nd- 4-6 reps/ 3rd- 6-8 reps
> 
> RR- Rep Range, this is a higher rep range. 1st exercise- 7-10/ 2nd- 11-15/ 3rd- 16-20
> ...



yea bud that made perfect sense, thanks.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 18, 2005)

Brother Rocco, I really like your spin on the P/RR/S routine, I really like the adjusted days. Awesome Idea!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm starting to dread Leg day, but next time is Shock so maybe that'll be alright


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey Rocco, you suck, just thought you would like to know that.  

Good luck with this.  I would like to see what would happen if you went thru this twice, the first time lifting normally, just building absolute strength, the second time through lifting explosively, tweaking the RIs accordingly thru each phase.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, I really like your spin on the P/RR/S routine, I really like the adjusted days. Awesome Idea!!!


Thanks, but that comes from Ris. He's training me on this part II of it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, you suck, just thought you would like to know that.
> 
> Good luck with this.  I would like to see what would happen if you went thru this twice, the first time lifting normally, just building absolute strength, the second time through lifting explosively, tweaking the RIs accordingly thru each phase.


Thanks Dale  How would you tweak the RI's?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 19, 2005)

From what I see, they just get shorter thru each progressive period, I thinkn you should keep it that way.  If you have never done explosive lifts using supersets then you really have no idea what "Shock" is.  You will feel like you need to be put in traction for a day or 2.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll try that my second time through


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Chest/Tri's/Abs*

*Incline BB-*
155 x 8
155 x 6
135 x 7 (Crap, why can't I do this? It goes down so much, I have no endurance  )

*DB Bench-*
50 x 13
50 x 12
45 x 13

*Cable X-over-*
20 x 20
30 x 18

*Dips (for Tri)-* 
10 x 5
BW x 6
Asst Dip -22 x 6 ( Again, no endurance. I can go heavy for low reps but not for medium reps  )

*Skulls-*
60 x 12
50 x 12

*Ova Head one arm DB Ext-*
10 x 20

*Bicycles-*
15 per side
10 per side
8 per side

*Rope Crunch-*
90 x 20
110 x 16
110 x 14

*Windmill-*
10 x 10
10 x 10

*Recovery* (Stolen from Dale  )
Hours of sleep- 7.5 hours of sleep, but very fitful.
Sleep quality- 5
Sleep interrupted- 6
Muscle soreness- 3
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 7
Desire to train- 6
Motivation- 5
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- ??

I worked 17 hours yesterday and was extremely pissed and stressed by the time I got home. So ate a bunch of crap food. I felt drunk LOL. And this morning I felt like I had a hangover 

With the weights, I'm still pretty discouraged. I hate how much trouble I have hitting the RR with such low weights and how it goes down each time. But hey, I need to look at am I improving physically and weight wise.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 19, 2005)

NIce wo Rocco !



> With the weights, I'm still pretty discouraged. I hate how much trouble I have hitting the RR with such low weights and how it goes down each time. But hey, I need to look at am I improving physically and weight wise.


Hey Fuhgettaboutit ! No worries mate ! You'll ovacome it sooner or later.

I noticed you're starting to sound like Riss





> *Ova Head one arm DB Ext*


 Won't be long and you'll start to look like him too !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 19, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> NIce wo Rocco !
> 
> Hey Fuhgettaboutit ! No worries mate ! You'll ovacome it sooner or later.
> 
> I noticed you're starting to sound like Riss Won't be long and you'll start to look like him too !!


Hey, I wouldn't mind looking like Ris  It'd be a big improvement. I know i'll overcome it, it's just frustrating in the here and now. Thanks for the words of encouragement!


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 19, 2005)

Very nice job so far Rocco! Sounds damn intense.

I've been reading about P/RR/S for the last few days and going to start that next week


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 19, 2005)

Look at you.  Awesome workout.  Is that 22 sets I see? jesus christ. ha.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Rocco, don't sweat the weights, your movin 'em just fine. Form is more important than anything!!! Your w/o's allways look pretty intense too Brother. Keep it up and no matter what you think, your doin it to it!!! Most people can't keep up with what we choose to do, so keep that in mind. You are an inspiration to myself and I'm sure others, so keep your head up and rock on!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Very nice job so far Rocco! Sounds damn intense.
> 
> I've been reading about P/RR/S for the last few days and going to start that next week


Hey thanks buddy. And thanks for dropping by. Good luck with starting it, you'll love it. Nice to see so many people on here doing it again


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Look at you.  Awesome workout.  Is that 22 sets I see? jesus christ. ha.


Thanks for dropping by buddy! How are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, don't sweat the weights, your movin 'em just fine. Form is more important than anything!!! Your w/o's allways look pretty intense too Brother. Keep it up and no matter what you think, your doin it to it!!! Most people can't keep up with what we choose to do, so keep that in mind. You are an inspiration to myself and I'm sure others, so keep your head up and rock on!!!


Thanks a lot brother! That really helps motivate me. And you know your an inspiration to me as well


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Back/Traps/Crap*

*Pulldown-*
110 x 10
110 x 8
110 x 7
100 x 9

*DB Row One Arm-*
50 x 12
45 x 12
45 x 11

*BB Row-*
95 x 19
95 x 15

*Deads-*
245 x 7
245 x 5 (then bad pain in back- CRAP)

*BB Shrug-*
195 x 10
195 x 10
195 x 9

*Ski Jump Shrug-*
145 x 15
165 x 13

*Lean away DB Shrug-*
50 x 20

*Standing Calf-*
180 x 8
180 x 7
180 x 7

*Sitting Calf-*
60 x 14
65 x 13
70 x 12

*Hyper machine-*
65 x 18
110 x 15

All sets were up in either weight and or reps today so that was awesome! However, doing Deads I got a sharp pain that locked my back, that sucks. It's happened before doing Bent ova rows.

So here is my conclusion for the rest of the P/RR/S cycle-

No Squats
No Bent ova Rows
I'll still do Deads but only with weight I can do with a double ova hand grip (that will be very light)

Haven't made up my mind about SLDL's yet.

Last time I hurt my back I was outta the gym for 3 weeks, I don't want to do that again. It's probably because of my scoliosis, I just need to come to terms with that but it's hard. It's not like the Deads were even heavy, but I think after the Bent Rows my lower back was already on the verge.

*Recovery* (Stolen from Dale  )
Hours of sleep- 8.5 hours of sleep, but very fitful. No air in the apt yet 
Sleep quality- 6
Sleep interrupted- 6
Muscle soreness- 6
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 5
Desire to train- 8
Motivation- 7
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- 201.00
Training session- 8
Progress- 8


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2005)

Why no squats?

Cause of the Scoliosis?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Why no squats?
> 
> Cause of the Scoliosis?


Yeah, for now. I don't want anything that's putting extra stress on my lower back. Since I made that decision I keep going back and forth, but I would rather be careful and keep having good w/o's than make another mistake and be out of the gym for another 3 weeks you know? I think I may twist or something very slightly when I do movements like that since my spine veers to the right 

Am I overreacting?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2005)

Overreacting,  Heck I don't know shit about exercise phisiology. 

SLDL's and Bentover row's I could completely understand especially if they are causing problems.  

Squats, the only thing I would say is drop the ATF and go to Parallel.  It is best to know you limits especially with injuries.  Squats and Deads are just such great exercises it is hard for me to give them up even with back problems.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, for now. I don't want anything that's putting extra stress on my lower back. Since I made that decision I keep going back and forth, but I would rather be careful and keep having good w/o's than make another mistake and be out of the gym for another 3 weeks you know? I think I may twist or something very slightly when I do movements like that since my spine veers to the right
> 
> Am I overreacting?




What a fuckin pussy.    

Honestly I would take it easy.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, for now. I don't want anything that's putting extra stress on my lower back. Since I made that decision I keep going back and forth, but I would rather be careful and keep having good w/o's than make another mistake and be out of the gym for another 3 weeks you know? I think I may twist or something very slightly when I do movements like that since my spine veers to the right
> 
> Am I overreacting?





the squats and bent rows may be putting pressure on your back and the scolliosis doesn't help as far as force absorbtion.  I would stay away from leg press too!

some alternatives to those exercises

bent rows- just do anythign supported....support rows, prone incline DB rows, one arm DB rows (other arm supporting), cable rows etc...

squat- Db squats can work here.  Hold the DBs down at your sides.  If you want you can even put a bench behind you as a kind of taget to sit back to.  this will prevent you from dropping below parallel and risking another lower back injury.  Split squats with DBs at your sides are also a good alternative as you can't get deeper than parallel on them either.  just make sure your spine is neutral, chin up looking straight ahead, shoulders back.  No slouching.

SLDL- deadlifts are are okay.  If it is a problem I would recommed doing them in the rack from a position that is comfortable instead of going full rom.  again, mind your posture.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What a fuckin pussy.
> 
> Honestly I would take it easy.


I am a pussy  And last night I was excited about planning a PL/Olympic lifting routine cycle after P/RR/S to keep switching back and forth.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the squats and bent rows may be putting pressure on your back and the scolliosis doesn't help as far as force absorbtion.  I would stay away from leg press too!
> 
> some alternatives to those exercises
> 
> ...


Thanks Patrick  The leg press at one of my gyms will round my lower back if I come down to far, at my other it doesn't do that at all. Would it be alright to use that one? And what about Hack Squats since the back is supported?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 20, 2005)

Try  the Powertec Squat machine


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Patrick  The leg press at one of my gyms will round my lower back if I come down to far, at my other it doesn't do that at all. Would it be alright to use that one? And what about Hack Squats since the back is supported?




Well, aside from the back rounding thing I don't like the leg press because of the direct force it places on the back due to the load being up in the air like that.  But, if it doesn't bother you go with it.  I would try and use the supine leg press (the one in my gym is where you are lying on your stomach and lifting a weight stack, not plate loaded) as it takes away that dircet loading of the spine.  Hacks can be brutal on the back and knees because of sheer force due to driving through a false center of gravity but again, if it doesn't bother you.  I have never tried the power squat so I am not sure.  You could probably get away with doing quarter squats in a safe ROM.  Full squats are not for everyone.  We need to make sure we are working within the ROM that is do able for our bodies and morhological disadvantages.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Rocco, sorry about the back Brother. Take care of that!!! excuse me, 245 not heavy for daeds? I THINK SO!!! Incredible w/o there, I agree with Patrick, I put a bench behind me when I squat, that way I know when I just start to feel the bench, I'm at the lowest I need to go!!!
Thanks so much for your kind words Brother, Seems we both feed off of each other


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Try  the Powertec Squat machine


The one time I tried that it hurt more than BB squats


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Well, aside from the back rounding thing I don't like the leg press because of the direct force it places on the back due to the load being up in the air like that.  But, if it doesn't bother you go with it.  I would try and use the supine leg press (the one in my gym is where you are lying on your stomach and lifting a weight stack, not plate loaded) as it takes away that dircet loading of the spine.  Hacks can be brutal on the back and knees because of sheer force due to driving through a false center of gravity but again, if it doesn't bother you.  I have never tried the power squat so I am not sure.  You could probably get away with doing quarter squats in a safe ROM.  Full squats are not for everyone.  We need to make sure we are working within the ROM that is do able for our bodies and morhological disadvantages.


Thanks a lot for the advice and guidance Patrick  I haven't seen any equipment that you lie your stomach and push weight, I'll have to look around. It'll take me awhile to figure out what I'm going to do, but I'm not doing ATF squats any longer or Bent over rows. That's a definate!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Rocco, sorry about the back Brother. Take care of that!!! excuse me, 245 not heavy for daeds? I THINK SO!!! Incredible w/o there, I agree with Patrick, I put a bench behind me when I squat, that way I know when I just start to feel the bench, I'm at the lowest I need to go!!!
> Thanks so much for your kind words Brother, Seems we both feed off of each other


Thanks Angel. 245 is light for me if I use straps, but since I'm strapless it's a bitch  When you use the bench, do you hit parrellel. When I was doing box squats I used the bench and I noticed I was just above parrellel. But then again I guess I can't be picky right now LOL. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Max OT Cardio*

Went 2.14 miles on Elliptical ( 2.12 last time) 

But I've been including the warm-up in that time, I really shouldn't I realise now, LOL. So next time my time will be lower 

Back is doing better today, just really tight and a bit hard to bend over past a certain point. 

*Recovery* 
Hours of sleep- 9 hours of sleep, but very fitful. No air in the apt yet 
Sleep quality- 5
Sleep interrupted- 3
Muscle soreness- 3
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 5
Desire to train- 8
Motivation- 7
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- 199.4
Training session- 8
Progress- 5


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

No Air Conditioning Lucky Bastard.  They are talking about snow here this weekend


----------



## Yanick (Apr 21, 2005)

hey rocco, whats up bro. sucks about your back, i hate back injuries...they get in the way of the best exercises. hopefully you'll be over it in a week or two of just working around it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No Air Conditioning Lucky Bastard.  They are talking about snow here this weekend




We had to buckle down and turn it on last night, the apt was 87.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

Well FU to then.  I was happy when the warmest we reached the other day was 79*


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot for the advice and guidance Patrick  I haven't seen any equipment that you lie your stomach and push weight, I'll have to look around. It'll take me awhile to figure out what I'm going to do, but I'm not doing ATF squats any longer or Bent over rows. That's a definate!




no, you lie on you back, facind the ceiling.  it is a lying leg press.  you are lying face up (hence the name supine)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> (the one in my gym is where you are lying on your stomach and lifting a weight stack, not plate loaded)


I gotcha now, just kinda confused me  At one of my other gyms we have one of those, that would be good for me?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No Air Conditioning Lucky Bastard.  They are talking about snow here this weekend


I'd rather it be cold and use blankets than hot and sweaty with no AC


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> hey rocco, whats up bro. sucks about your back, i hate back injuries...they get in the way of the best exercises. hopefully you'll be over it in a week or two of just working around it.


Thanks buddy! I'll be fine soon, just really tight right now


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> We had to buckle down and turn it on last night, the apt was 87.


I'd say we were close to that as well. It's been that way for a few nights now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Job Interview*

Just an update, had a job interview today. Went really well, hope I get it. I'll still be able to use my TS clearance and the pay is $16,000 more than I get paid now. Oh, and no weekends or nights


----------



## DOMS (Apr 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Just an update, had a job interview today. Went really well, hope I get it. I'll still be able to use my TS clearance and the pay is $16,000 more than I get paid now. Oh, and no weekends or nights


Nice.  

I'm all call. I don't get called often, but man does it suck.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Nice.
> 
> I'm all call. I don't get called often, but man does it suck.


I bet it does. If I'm working nights or overtime, at least I know ahead of time it's happening. I'd hate to just be called away from what I'm doing.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2005)

Man you are just climbing up the ranks there.  Soon you will make enough for Lisa to stay home. 

When are you starting the Superdrol?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 21, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I gotcha now, just kinda confused me  At one of my other gyms we have one of those, that would be good for me?




give it a try.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Man you are just climbing up the ranks there.  Soon you will make enough for Lisa to stay home.
> 
> When are you starting the Superdrol?


Well this is for a competing company, hence so much more money especially since I already have my clearance. With this job a little bit of OT she could stay home  But then trying to have a baby she really should work until that time comes so I can buy supplements 

I haven't decided on the Superdrol yet. Next week is a busy week so I'm trying to figure out if I'll get good gym time in or not. If so I'll start on Monday!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> give it a try.


----------



## bludevil (Apr 21, 2005)

regarding superdrol at what dosage and length will u be using it, and what PCT have you planned.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> regarding superdrol at what dosage and length will u be using it, and what PCT have you planned.


I was going to do 2 weeks at 20 and try 1 week at 30. I'll use Nolva and Rebound XT for PCT. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Brother, good luck on the job interview, heres to you...


On my squats, I use a bench in the decline position and as soon as I feel it slightly I know it's time to start upward!!! Give it a shot


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 22, 2005)

Good luck w/ the job


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

Another job ?!  And more money ?!  Someone is living right ! Good luck Rocco !


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, good luck on the job interview, heres to you...
> 
> 
> On my squats, I use a bench in the decline position and as soon as I feel it slightly I know it's time to start upward!!! Give it a shot


Thanks buddy. I'm doing squats tomorrow so I'll give it a try


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good luck w/ the job


Thanks YM. I'm sure I have it, it'll just take awhile to get over there and then the training...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Another job ?!  And more money ?!  Someone is living right ! Good luck Rocco !


Haha, thanks Gary! At least this job hop is relatively in the same field and a step up. I tell you, once you have a clearance people will pay good money for you.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Delts/Bi's/Abs Power*

*Smith MP-*
155 x 1
165 x 1 ( 3 sets)
170 x 1 ( 2 sets)

*Upright Row-*
100 x 3
110 x 3
115 x 3

*Side Lat Machine, One arm at a time-*
100 x 6
110 x 6

*Cable Side Lat Cheat-*
30 x 6

*EZ Bar Curl-*
100 x 1
110 x 1 ( 2 sets )
115 x 0 Miss
100 x 1
110 x 1
105 x 1

*Sitting DB Curl-*
50 x 3
45 x 3

*Hammer-*
50 x 3.5

*Crunch Machine-*
145 x 6
160 x 6
175 x 5

*Nautilus Knee up Machine-*
40 x 6
50 x 6
60 x 5

*Rope Crunch-*
130 x 6
130 x 12
160 x 8

I think the Smith is harder here than the other gym, I could do 225 for reps of 1 there. 170 was very slow going up both times.

The EZ Bar curl when I hit the 115 felt incredibly heavy and I got pain down the forearms when i went for it, so backed off a bit.

ABS- I just don't get abs, when I try to go heavy I don't feel them working. I feel it more in my back than anything. Does that just mean my back is lagging compared to my abs or am I doing something horribly wrong?   

This was supposed to be Shock week but I have a bunch of 13 hour days in a row and by the time I'd get to the gym it'd be packed. Not Shock friendly. So I'll prob hit Power twice, 2nd time the Reps will be closer to the first program to lower chance of injury.

*Recovery * 
Hours of sleep- 9 hours of sleep
Sleep quality- 8
Sleep interrupted- 2
Muscle soreness- 1
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 3
Desire to train- 9
Motivation- 8
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- 198.0
Training session- 8
Progress- 6


----------



## bludevil (Apr 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I was going to do 2 weeks at 20 and try 1 week at 30. I'll use Nolva and Rebound XT for PCT. Do you have any suggestions?



Looks good to me, I was just wondering. I may give SD a shot in a few months. From other feedback I've been reading I definately wouldn't go longer than 3 weeks with SD. Seems 3 weeks is the mark where bloodwork starts to get iffy. PCT looks good, I'd run nolva for 2-3 weeks (10-20mg/day) with RXT for a full 4 weeks myself.
Oh, and good luck on the job.

By the way, you may want to shoot Robboe or TP a pm since they work for DS now. They can probably give you a good dosing schedule.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Smith MP-*
> 155 x 1
> 165 x 1 ( 3 sets)
> 170 x 1 ( 2 sets)
> ...


Nice wo Rocc ! 

And good thinking in re: the reps for yoru 2nd week of power


----------



## DOMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> ABS- I just don't get abs, when I try to go heavy I don't feel them working. I feel it more in my back than anything. Does that just mean my back is lagging compared to my abs or am I doing something horribly wrong?


I don't have access to those machines, but standard cruniches really hit my abs.  Reverse Crunchies are even worse (as in better).  Try doing these.  If you're looking for a weighted exercise then hold a plate to your chest.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Looks good to me, I was just wondering. I may give SD a shot in a few months. From other feedback I've been reading I definately wouldn't go longer than 3 weeks with SD. Seems 3 weeks is the mark where bloodwork starts to get iffy. PCT looks good, I'd run nolva for 2-3 weeks (10-20mg/day) with RXT for a full 4 weeks myself.
> Oh, and good luck on the job.
> 
> By the way, you may want to shoot Robboe or TP a pm since they work for DS now. They can probably give you a good dosing schedule.


Thanks buddy, I prob will shoot them an email. Nice suggestion  I'm still undecided about 2 weeks or 3. Seems most people notice the "gains" in the 2 week period. Let me know if you decide to give it a go!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocc !
> 
> And good thinking in re: the reps for yoru 2nd week of power


Thanks Gary! I think 2 weeks straight of 1 rep maxes would do me in. I'm still holding my breath for this week, see what the verdict is.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 22, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> I don't have access to those machines, but standard cruniches really hit my abs.  Reverse Crunchies are even worse (as in better).  Try doing these.  If you're looking for a weighted exercise then hold a plate to your chest.


Thanks buddy. I may just nix the while switching abs to accomodate each week and just focus on like crunches and reverse for awhile  That was a good idea. I'll get a Swiss ball though!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 22, 2005)

Holy Cow Brother, Awesome w/o!!! 2 weeks of Power? I would puke   Keep it up!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think the Smith is harder here than the other gym, I could do 225 for reps of 1 there. 170 was very slow going up both times.
> 
> The EZ Bar curl when I hit the 115 felt incredibly heavy and I got pain down the forearms when i went for it, so backed off a bit.
> 
> ...


Power week tempo's are 3 down 0 bottom and 1 up, still don't bounce!! All muscle contraction  Have as long a break as you want between sets, its good if you can stay with the same w8.
I want those Smith presses down to your clav bone  And yes 1 rep max's on bi's hurt foremarms... be carefull
If your back is hurting you are not contracting your abs hard enough to take the w8 of it, lesson the w8 and crunch harder 
Smash it buddy!!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 23, 2005)

*question for the experienced..*

Hey bud, I have a question that has me wondering so I thought i'd ask someone more experienced than I with P/RR/S. When going on your second 3-week cycle such as doing your second time through power week. Is it necessary to switch up the exercises rather than doing the same ones from your other power week.

  *example*FIRST Power Week for Chest
 -dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6 
  -incline press...3 x 4-6 
  -Upright cable flyes...2 x 4-6 

 Do I need to change the exercises in those such as incline dbs or incline flyes or whatever?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 23, 2005)

> If your back is hurting you are not contracting your abs hard enough to take the w8 of it, lesson the w8 and crunch harder



that isn't really true.

I find, after training many people, that their back hurts when doing crunches becasue their posture isn't that great.  that and they have stretched out the tendons which line the spine.  once a tendon is stretched it never regains it's elasticity....ever!!  Unlike muscles.  So, if someone has a poor posture or in this case scoliosis, their spine is always in a flexed state, causing the tendons to stretch a bit.  When you do crunches one of the main things is that you are stretching that posture out as you go down towards the floor and emphasizing the lordodic curve.  If your tendons are stretched down there this will hurt like crazy after a number of reps.  Ask any person with lower back pain or disk problems when they feel most comfortable and it is usually when they are bent at the waist with their back rounded..Why?  becuase in this position the disks, which are pushing against that stretched tendon are able to move into a more relaxed area after being under pressure for so long.  Lowering the weight is a good idea.  Try doing your sets until you start to feel it in your lower back, stop there, pause for like 20sec, and then contiune until the set is over.  strenthening the muscles of the rectus abdominus and the obliques will help to improve the lower back pain as it is usually caused by, not a weak lower back, but an imbalances in pelvic rythm due to improper firing of the internal and external obliques as well as, poor posture and/or tightenss of the hammstrings.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Power week tempo's are 3 down 0 bottom and 1 up, still don't bounce!! All muscle contraction  Have as long a break as you want between sets, its good if you can stay with the same w8.
> I want those Smith presses down to your clav bone  And yes 1 rep max's on bi's hurt foremarms... be carefull
> If your back is hurting you are not contracting your abs hard enough to take the w8 of it, lesson the w8 and crunch harder
> Smash it buddy!!


 Thanks for the reply! I'll pm you later, I'm doing something else for a few weeks and putting P/RR/S on hold till I figure out what's happening to my schedule and job and all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2005)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> Hey bud, I have a question that has me wondering so I thought i'd ask someone more experienced than I with P/RR/S. When going on your second 3-week cycle such as doing your second time through power week. Is it necessary to switch up the exercises rather than doing the same ones from your other power week.
> 
> *example*FIRST Power Week for Chest
> -dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
> ...


No, keep the same exercises you had for the first Power week. All power week exercises stay the same, same with RR and Shock if you can. That way you can gauge your progress better


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that isn't really true.
> 
> I find, after training many people, that their back hurts when doing crunches becasue their posture isn't that great.  that and they have stretched out the tendons which line the spine.  once a tendon is stretched it never regains it's elasticity....ever!!  Unlike muscles.  So, if someone has a poor posture or in this case scoliosis, their spine is always in a flexed state, causing the tendons to stretch a bit.  When you do crunches one of the main things is that you are stretching that posture out as you go down towards the floor and emphasizing the lordodic curve.  If your tendons are stretched down there this will hurt like crazy after a number of reps.  Ask any person with lower back pain or disk problems when they feel most comfortable and it is usually when they are bent at the waist with their back rounded..Why?  becuase in this position the disks, which are pushing against that stretched tendon are able to move into a more relaxed area after being under pressure for so long.  Lowering the weight is a good idea.  Try doing your sets until you start to feel it in your lower back, stop there, pause for like 20sec, and then contiune until the set is over.  strenthening the muscles of the rectus abdominus and the obliques will help to improve the lower back pain as it is usually caused by, not a weak lower back, but an imbalances in pelvic rythm due to improper firing of the internal and external obliques as well as, poor posture and/or tightenss of the hammstrings.


Damn Patrick, you hit that on the nail. I've never had that explained to me, I thought I was just wierd or abnormal. Thanks, I really appreciate that!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Lower*

Starting something a bit different for a few weeks similar to what Du is doing. Gets me in and outta the gym much quicker which I need right now. 1 Working set of each exercise, there were 2-3 warm-ups before hand.

*Hack Squat- (Back felt fine)*
140 x 9

*Leg Ext-*
135 x 8

*Lying Leg Curl-*
110 x 12

*Good AM- (No problem with back, but don't go to parellel either)*
115 x 12

*Smith BB Behind Back Shrug-*
205 x 12

*Reverse Forearm DB Curl-*
20 x 13

*Donkey Calf Raise-*
200 x 12

*Recovery* 
Hours of sleep- 6 hours of sleep
Sleep quality- 4
Sleep interrupted- 7
Muscle soreness- 1
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 7
Desire to train- 2
Motivation- 2
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- 201
Training session- 6
Progress- 6

This w/o was after a 14 hour shift and a long drive with hardly any sleep last night. Now off to bed to get up at 2:30 am


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 23, 2005)

I like his w/o too, lookin good Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2005)

Nice wo Mr Rocco !! 


Have you ever tried seated good mornings ? Seen that one in the Capt.'s journal .  I tried some the other day when i went out to the gym to experiment . Much nicer for my back than reg GM's. Just a thought


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that isn't really true.
> 
> I find, after training many people, that their back hurts when doing crunches becasue their posture isn't that great.  that and they have stretched out the tendons which line the spine.  once a tendon is stretched it never regains it's elasticity....ever!!  Unlike muscles.  So, if someone has a poor posture or in this case scoliosis, their spine is always in a flexed state, causing the tendons to stretch a bit.  When you do crunches one of the main things is that you are stretching that posture out as you go down towards the floor and emphasizing the lordodic curve.  If your tendons are stretched down there this will hurt like crazy after a number of reps.  Ask any person with lower back pain or disk problems when they feel most comfortable and it is usually when they are bent at the waist with their back rounded..Why?  becuase in this position the disks, which are pushing against that stretched tendon are able to move into a more relaxed area after being under pressure for so long.  Lowering the weight is a good idea.  Try doing your sets until you start to feel it in your lower back, stop there, pause for like 20sec, and then contiune until the set is over.  strenthening the muscles of the rectus abdominus and the obliques will help to improve the lower back pain as it is usually caused by, not a weak lower back, but an imbalances in pelvic rythm due to improper firing of the internal and external obliques as well as, poor posture and/or tightenss of the hammstrings.





This is huge and a very common problem.  One thing I have found with many clients, when I was doing that shit, was that most of them lacked proper inner unit stabilization while they were doing crunches.  It was funny, I would say time to do abs and they would drop to the floor and start doing what I can only describe is the movement that the "I've fallen and I can't get up" lady used to do.  Working the inner unit and making sure there is a relative harmony and balance between all the muscles that are a part of it prior to doing movement based abdominal work should be more common place than it actually is these days.

I'm watching The Patriot now, I love that movie.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I like his w/o too, lookin good Brother Rocco!!!


Thanks Angel, afterwards you feel like you had a good w/o with that one hard set but you don't feel like falling down and dying LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Mr Rocco !!
> 
> 
> Have you ever tried seated good mornings ? Seen that one in the Capt.'s journal .  I tried some the other day when i went out to the gym to experiment . Much nicer for my back than reg GM's. Just a thought


No I haven't. What do you mean nicer for your back? You "felt" it more or it felt "safer"? Do you just sit down on a bench and do it?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This is huge and a very common problem.  One thing I have found with many clients, when I was doing that shit, was that most of them lacked proper inner unit stabilization while they were doing crunches.  It was funny, I would say time to do abs and they would drop to the floor and start doing what I can only describe is the movement that the "I've fallen and I can't get up" lady used to do.  Working the inner unit and making sure there is a relative harmony and balance between all the muscles that are a part of it prior to doing movement based abdominal work should be more common place than it actually is these days.
> 
> I'm watching The Patriot now, I love that movie.


LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Starting something a bit different for a few weeks similar to what Du is doing. Gets me in and outta the gym much quicker which I need right now. 1 Working set of each exercise, there were 2-3 warm-ups before hand.
> 
> *Hack Squat- (Back felt fine)*
> 140 x 9
> ...



I think I found someone who changes their splits more than me


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 24, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I think I found someone who changes their splits more than me


Haha, lol. But I think you have better progress at your changes


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 24, 2005)

Heya bud...sorry haven't been around.  Forgot you started a new journal...thought you disappeared LOL.

What happened to the back?  Hope everything is okay!

Hows II treatin ya?  Likeing it so far?  I'll have to email you to find out all the good details about it, I'm interested!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya bud...sorry haven't been around.  Forgot you started a new journal...thought you disappeared LOL.
> 
> What happened to the back?  Hope everything is okay!
> 
> Hows II treatin ya?  Likeing it so far?  I'll have to email you to find out all the good details about it, I'm interested!


Hey there buddy, thanks for dropping it  Back is fine now, just tweaked it a bit. Happens now and then.

I'm putting II on hold for a bit and doing something else. Having trouble with II and work schedule and having energy right now! How are you doing and your diet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Goals*

I was bored at work yesterday so I was writing down certain goals I'd like to hit in a *3 month period * with this split. *All of these are weights for 8 reps*. Now don't laugh at the weight   I'm trying to go back to really doing the exercises correctly.

*Chest*
BP- 225
IDB- 90
DB- 100
Incline Hammer- 250

*Back*
Wide Grip Pull-up- 25
CG Chin- 35 
1 arm DB Row- 80
Dead- 315
Good AM- 165

*Legs*
Hack- 200
Squat- 225
Leg Press- 800
SLDL- 285
Leg Curl- 150
Leg Ext- 185

*Bi's*
EZ Bar- 110
DB Curl- 50

*Tri's*
Dip- 45
Skull- 90
CG Bench- 185

*Delts*
HS Press One Arm- 130
DB Press- 70

Should I put all this in my Signature?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2005)

Where are you currently with these?  Are these 1RM?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Where are you currently with these?  Are these 1RM?


No, they are for 8 reps where I'm trying to fail with one set now. I'll post about where I am now in the next.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2005)

The bold is about where I am now for 8 reps.

Chest
BP- 225   *185*
IDB- 90    *80*
DB- 100   *90*
Incline Hammer- 250   *180*

Back
Wide Grip Pull-up- 25   *0*
CG Chin- 35 *0*
1 arm DB Row- 80 *70*
Dead- 315 *255*
Good AM- 165  *135*

Legs
Hack- 200    *150*
Squat- 225   ?
Leg Press- 800     *600 depending which gym*
SLDL- 285     *245*
Leg Curl- 150  *120*
Leg Ext- 185   *135*

Bi's
EZ Bar- 110  *85*
DB Curl- 50   *40*

Tri's
Dip- 45     *10*
Skull- 90   *70*
CG Bench- 185       *165*

Delts
HS Press One Arm- 130  *100*
DB Press- 70  *60*


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 25, 2005)

*W/O Monday*

*Incline DB-*
75 x 10

*Cable X-over-*
50 x 15

*Wide Pull-up-*
0 x 7

*DB Row-*
65 x 10

*DB Curl-*
40 x 9

*Dips-*
0 x 12

*Cable Side Lat Raise-*
25 x 12

*Behind Back Forearm Curl-*
75 x 20
115 x 7

*Reverse Peck Deck-*
105 x 14

Good w/o today though a bit distracted. Haven't heard back about the job yet and should today  I'd just like to know.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> No I haven't. What do you mean nicer for your back? You "felt" it more or it felt "safer"? Do you just sit down on a bench and do it?


Both and yes .


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Incline DB-*
> 75 x 10
> 
> *Cable X-over-*
> ...


Nic ewo Rocco.  Glad to see you post some goals . I need to do that sometime too


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Rocco. Why would anyone laugh? I like your goals, good numbers and very reachable for you!!! Will be keeping up with ya Brother!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 25, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm putting II on hold for a bit and doing something else. Having trouble with II and work schedule and having energy right now! How are you doing and your diet?


Yea I hear ya with the schedualing...I have no time to go to the gym anymore...I may actually be sticking to full body workouts b/c thats all I have time for now and days.

Im doin pretty good...shoulder is doing good and my strength is coming back a little.  My squats and deads are kicking ass and improving every day!  Hit a PR in each today lol.

Diet...eh...I eat what I can when I can.  I try to go for the cleaner options when I can but overall its no pre comp diet like I use to eat LOL.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 25, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Rocco. Why would anyone laugh? I like your goals, good numbers and very reachable for you!!! Will be keeping up with ya Brother!!!



Bump to that Rock!


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope you get the job! Can't beat the security market in the dc area


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Rocco. Why would anyone laugh? I like your goals, good numbers and very reachable for you!!! Will be keeping up with ya Brother!!!


Thanks buddy. I liked this w/o but I'm going back to where I left off with P/RR/S. But I'll still keep those goals


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea I hear ya with the schedualing...I have no time to go to the gym anymore...I may actually be sticking to full body workouts b/c thats all I have time for now and days.
> 
> Im doin pretty good...shoulder is doing good and my strength is coming back a little.  My squats and deads are kicking ass and improving every day!  Hit a PR in each today lol.
> 
> Diet...eh...I eat what I can when I can.  I try to go for the cleaner options when I can but overall its no pre comp diet like I use to eat LOL.


It's good to hear your doing better buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Bump to that Rock!


Thanks a lot Jake!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I hope you get the job! Can't beat the security market in the dc area


 Thanks. I already work in the Security Market, but this is a different field of it and a rather large jump. Still waiting though


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 27, 2005)

Writing your goals down is a good idea.   Do you have a "plan" on how to reach those goals in 3 months ??    Good luck Rocco....


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Writing your goals down is a good idea.   Do you have a "plan" on how to reach those goals in 3 months ??    Good luck Rocco....


Not really  I'm still doing P/RR/S and the goals are small enough I think that if I just keep adding weight and pushing towards them, I should have them by that time frame. They are mostly something for me to look towards because I've been feeling crappy about my weights lately and if I hit them maybe I'll feel a sense of accomplishment I've been lacking for awhile now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Not really  I'm still doing P/RR/S and the goals are small enough I think that if I just keep adding weight and pushing towards them, I should have them by that time frame. They are mostly something for me to look towards because I've been feeling crappy about my weights lately and if I hit them maybe I'll feel a sense of accomplishment I've been lacking for awhile now.


Your movin some awsome weight around man....its all about personal improvement here.  Don't be mad at your weights cause ya know what, your moving alot more then others can.  I think its a good idea to set goals but just keep pushin yourself harder and harder....give those muscle no option but to get stronger!!


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 27, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks. I already work in the Security Market, but this is a different field of it and a rather large jump. Still waiting though



Yeah, I remembered that when you were speaking about that previously. I meant that it's good to have a lot of jobs available and a good market for workers


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Your movin some awsome weight around man....its all about personal improvement here.  Don't be mad at your weights cause ya know what, your moving alot more then others can.  I think its a good idea to set goals but just keep pushin yourself harder and harder....give those muscle no option but to get stronger!!


Thanks Dead! Your good at motivating people  I appreciate it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remembered that when you were speaking about that previously. I meant that it's good to have a lot of jobs available and a good market for workers


Yeah, but I'm already in the Security field  J/K 

I still haven't heard though, Arrrggghhhhh!!!!  I really want this job so bad.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 27, 2005)

*Legs/Calves Power*

Starting where I left off over the weekend with Legs.

*Squats- ATF, Belted*
205 x 1
225 x 1
235 x 1
245 x 1
250 x 1
255 x 1

*SLDL-*
245 x 3
265 x 3
285 x 3
295 x 3

*Leg Press-*
560 x 4
610 x 4
660 x 4 *PB*

*Leg Curl-*
120 x 4
130 x 4
130 x 5

*Single Leg Ext-*
70 x 8
80 x 7

*Standing Calf Raise-*
100 x 7
100 x 7
110 x 6

*Sitting Calf Raise-*
155 x 6
155 x 5
155 x 6

Great w/o today. I really felt like I got some of my intensity back. The Beast Was Unleashed FINALLY!  

The ATF Squats felt really good. I belted up for them and kept my body super tight and under control through the whole ROM. I went down as far as I possible could, paused and then tried to explode up. The limiting factor as far as weight goes was lower back, just didn't keep up with my legs but it'll catch up. I was super happy.

The leg press is just after 90* angle. That's as far as I can come down before my back starts to round. The weight felt extremely heavy but I did it!

The Leg Curl I tried a new machine at my other gym, It really takes the hips out of the exercise (or the cheating with the hips) and the weight I was using felt like a ton. Good stuff! 

*Recovery* 
Hours of sleep- 10 hours of sleep  I needed that.
Sleep quality- 8
Sleep interrupted- 7
Muscle soreness- 1
Joint soreness- 3
General fatigue- 5
Desire to train- 6
Motivation- 8
Morning HR- ??
Bodyweight- ??
Training session- 8
Progress- 7


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 27, 2005)

Congratulations on the personal best! You're pushing a ton of weight around!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco 

And a PB to boot   yes , the Beast was unleashed !


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

what ya doing 1 rep on squats for? you training for powerlifting?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 27, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> what ya doing 1 rep on squats for? you training for powerlifting?


----------



## JungleJuice (Apr 27, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

>



what ya laughing for, ya think you know someting special lol


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 27, 2005)

Brother Rocco, I would definatly say The Beast was unleashed!!! Awesome Job Brother!!!


----------



## LiftinBear (Apr 27, 2005)

Congrats on the Leg Press PB!
Nice Work there


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 27, 2005)

Look at that fuckin monster there!!!  Pure power my friend pure POWER!!  You had better be damn proud of those numbers or I'm gonna come kick your ass (haha I may be able to do it now b/c your legs are SHOT!!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the personal best! You're pushing a ton of weight around!


Thanks buddy! But I want more


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco
> 
> And a PB to boot   yes , the Beast was unleashed !


Thanks Gary, still awhile to catch up with you though


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy! But I want more


Don't we all?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, I would definatly say The Beast was unleashed!!! Awesome Job Brother!!!


Thanks Angel, it was the first good w/o I feel I've had in awhile. Ups your desire to go train next time then also you know


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Congrats on the Leg Press PB!
> Nice Work there


Thanks LB, I was kinda surprised at it but I kept putting weight on it  I think I've had some good leg w/o's lately but with high reps so maybe my body was ready for something more challenging. Thanks for dropping in buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Look at that fuckin monster there!!!  Pure power my friend pure POWER!!  You had better be damn proud of those numbers or I'm gonna come kick your ass (haha I may be able to do it now b/c your legs are SHOT!!)


LOL, I'm sure you could kick my ass sore legs or not!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 28, 2005)

Blah there is too much positive reinforcement in here.

Damn your a pussy you can do more,  so stop being such a wuss and do it already


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2005)

JungleJuice said:
			
		

> what ya doing 1 rep on squats for? you training for powerlifting?



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The Leg Curl I tried a new machine at my other gym, It really takes the hips out of the exercise (or the cheating with the hips) and the weight I was using felt like a ton. Good stuff!



Is this a lying or sitting machine?  I've used both and I find it's easier to cheat when lying down.  The seated machine prevents that.  Unfortunately, where I work out has the lying down one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Blah there is too much positive reinforcement in here.
> 
> Damn your a pussy you can do more,  so stop being such a wuss and do it already


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> You say that like it's a bad thing.


He's been going around being an asshole in people's journals  That's why I don't reply to him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Is this a lying or sitting machine?  I've used both and I find it's easier to cheat when lying down.  The seated machine prevents that.  Unfortunately, where I work out has the lying down one.


It's a lying one ( we have sitting also and I like it ) but it angles you so you really can't raise your hips any higher to cheat. It's kinda weird and I haven't felt my hams worked like that before.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey bud, got a leg curl mach like that in my gym, they are swwet.
But you ain't felt dives yet 
Hows the back feel now??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey bud, got a leg curl mach like that in my gym, they are swwet.
> But you ain't felt dives yet
> Hows the back feel now??


Back is better  I actually did try dives first. Try is the operative word LOL!!! Today is Power Chest/Tri's, got anything for me


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Stick with basics
Bench 3-4
Incline DB's 3-4
Dips 2-3

CG press 3-4
Skulls 2-3
Bench dips 2
Sets depend on how many reps you get out

Keep it simple for Power week 

Did you "catch yourself with your hands doing dives, how did they feel??


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Did you "catch yourself with your hands doing dives, how did they feel??


I didn't get  one LOL. I couldn't really catch myself, the thing I tried them on was pretty high. I'll keep trying them, maybe I just need to get used to the movement, very strange!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Chest/Tri's Power*

*Bench-*
205 x 1
225 x 1 (3 sets)
235 x 1
245 x 0 ( I asked my spotter on this to let me struggle if I couldn't get it, he gave me a good 10 sec at least. Almost had it a few times 

*Incline DB Press-*
90 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 2 
80 x 4

*Dips-*
25 x 4
25 x 5
25 x 3

*CG Bench Smith-*
155 x 1
165 x 1
175 x 1
185 x 1 ( 2 sets )
195 x 0 Miss

*Cable Ova head Ext-*
80 x 5
80 x 5

*Pushdown-*
130 x 5

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
55 x 8
55 x 7
45 x 8

*BB Curl Forearm-*
95 x 8
105 x 8
105 x 4

*Static Grip Hold, Double Ova Hand Grip*
275 x 20 sec

Another Great W/O. Not so thrilled with the numbers still but the feeling and focus was great. I need that bench back up to 265! It's embarrasing to ask someone to spot me for one rep LOL. They never understand. 

The Incline DB Press was a challenge. Each set took about 5 seconds to get the first rep up, then I was spent. Next time I'll try and grap someone to help me get into the starting position 

By the time I got to Tri's, they were so fried and they felt like they were going to burst!

All in all a good w/o


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 29, 2005)

Even if you're not too happy with the numbers, they look damn good from here! Great job!


----------



## Var (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice lifts Rock!  

How ya been bud???  Whats new?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Even if you're not too happy with the numbers, they look damn good from here! Great job!


Thanks Morte! I really appreciate that. I had all my lifts higher and then I kept getting injured one way or another, well usually the same way LOL and now it feels like I'm starting over again.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

Var said:
			
		

> Nice lifts Rock!
> 
> How ya been bud???  Whats new?


VAR OMG, How long has it been since we've talked? Nice to hear from you buddy, how are you doing? What are you up to? How come I don't see you in my whoring thread


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Rocco , you freakin' Beast !!!
You are doing great man!  

So why only 6 reps on bench press?  I haven't been paying attention to the theory behind part II.  And singles on the CG bench. I am thinking you do singles on the first exercise of each body part ? Then what is the rep range onjective for the next exercises ?

Educate me you Beast !!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rocco , you freakin' Beast !!!
> You are doing great man!
> 
> So why only 6 reps on bench press?  I haven't been paying attention to the theory behind part II.  And singles on the CG bench. I am thinking you do singles on the first exercise of each body part ? Then what is the rep range onjective for the next exercises ?
> ...


Thanks buddy. I'm doing singles for what your doing for reps!!!!! Yeah, part II for power week is 6 sets of your 1 rep max for the first exercise of the bodypart. Past that point I try to keep the reps between 3-6 reps. What I plan to do is go through Power week doing part II style and then Power week Part I style. Did I answer your question and did it make sense LOL?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 29, 2005)

Gotcha !  


And *OMG !!! *Who is that incredibly well built guy in your sig. !! The one in the big pic in the middle .


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, you like that?!? Thought you belonged!  There's other people that should be in here if they had a similar back shot *ahem, Angel and Morte*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Apr 29, 2005)

Good lifts Rocco!!


----------



## heeholler (Apr 29, 2005)

Howdy David just realized you had your username changed! So how's it going?


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey Brother, awesome w/o!!! The new routine looks confusing to me there??? I'm too simple minded which is why I hesitated to even try P/RR/S in the first place. All the different rep ranges and stuff.   So P/RR/S II looks pretty confusing to me now. I wil stick to the original   Going back to it starting Monday, wish me luck


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> LOL, you like that?!? Thought you belonged!  There's other people that should be in here if they had a similar back shot *ahem, Angel and Morte*


  I don't have a back shot Brother, only in my Gallery


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good lifts Rocco!!


Hey buddy. Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

heeholler said:
			
		

> Howdy David just realized you had your username changed! So how's it going?


HEE Wow, visited by two of my friends from the beginning in the same day. I'm doing great, how are you doing buddy? Where are you now and what are you doing?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, awesome w/o!!! The new routine looks confusing to me there??? I'm too simple minded which is why I hesitated to even try P/RR/S in the first place. All the different rep ranges and stuff.   So P/RR/S II looks pretty confusing to me now. I wil stick to the original   Going back to it starting Monday, wish me luck


LOL, I felt the same way. Riss has helped me understand it. Once you have the principles down it's very easy and I'd be glad to help if you wanted to try it  Look forward to you joining us on Monday


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I don't have a back shot Brother, only in my Gallery


That's when you take a camera and ask the wifey to snap a pic


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Back/Traps Power*

*WG Pull-up-*
10 x 1
20 x 1
25 x 1
30 x 1
35 x 1

*Single Arm HS Row-*
145 x 4
155 x 4
160 x 4

*Underhand Cable Row-*
145 x 8
160 x 7

*Racked Deads (Knee Level)*
365 x 1
285 x 1
405 x 1
425 x 1
435 x 1
445 x 1

*BB Shrugs-*
225 x 8
245 x 8
265 x 7

*Standing Calf-*
110 x 8
120 x 7
120 x 7

*Sitting Calf-*
155 x 6
155 x 6
155 x 7

Crappy w/o today. I was not happy with it. First off, when I do back heavy I'm afraid I'm not really "hitting" the back you know. Then with Racked Deads, the lowest the rack would go was knee level and I like to go about 3 inches below knee level. Such a short ROM when at knee level. I'm going to have to rethink what I do for Power Back week.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 30, 2005)

*1* - I will do the original for a 9 week cycle, then I'll attempt the newer version!!!

*2* - I will see about a pic!!!  

*3* - Awesome w/o there Brother, big numbers!!! I do understand though about feeling like you didn't work it enough, but I believe you did


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco !  
OMG !!!! look at the #'s on rack deads  

I kinda of know what ya mean on the ROM on the rack deads. I am going to make me a platform to get me up higher since I can't get the pins lower. Shoot some 2x4's glued/screwed together would do it


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Heya rocco....awsome lookin w/o man!!!  You moving some serious weight there!

On a side not to show my stupidity....I saw your BB shrugs and thought they were BB curls....I was like holy shit this man is jacked LOL.  Took me about 5 times reading it over to realize how big of a jackass I was!

And I think that sig needs some work...maybe edit out that center picture.  Its just not working the guy is way to small and puney looks like a twig.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
           

God I love messin with ya GW...just teasin ya!


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya rocco....awsome lookin w/o man!!! You moving some serious weight there!
> 
> On a side not to show my stupidity....I saw your BB shrugs and thought they were BB curls....I was like holy shit this man is jacked LOL. Took me about 5 times reading it over to realize how big of a jackass I was!
> 
> ...


Don't mess with me Sonny ! 

You Freakin MoFo !! Look at your back


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 30, 2005)

Good one....I know gramps your not one to be messed with 

Thats such a shitty back pose LOL...one day I'll actually grow a back worthy enough of getting a good pose down.


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 30, 2005)

Just took a back picture (current avi). A slightly larger one is in the gallery marked back 4/30. 

I need to call HP so they can fix the LCD screen on this damn thing!


----------



## heeholler (Apr 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> HEE Wow, visited by two of my friends from the beginning in the same day. I'm doing great, how are you doing buddy? Where are you now and what are you doing?



I'm busy as all hell at work here in Florida. Work as a Construction Suprerintendent, got some big developments we are doing here. Will be moving closer to the sites I am on, to Ft Myers near the beach in a week or two. Don't have much time at the moment to come on the site til I do move, will be on more then. So what's up with you?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 30, 2005)

Rocco,

Man , If your sig gets any bigger Rob might have to make some changes to the board ! LOL  J/K  Looks good


----------



## MorteSubite (Apr 30, 2005)

Haha. It might be a better idea to use my avatar picture instead of the gallery one.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *1* -
> *3* - Awesome w/o there Brother, big numbers!!! I do understand though about feeling like you didn't work it enough, but I believe you did



Agreed!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> *1* - I will do the original for a 9 week cycle, then I'll attempt the newer version!!!
> 
> *2* - I will see about a pic!!!
> 
> *3* - Awesome w/o there Brother, big numbers!!! I do understand though about feeling like you didn't work it enough, but I believe you did


Sounds good Angel, and get that pic!  Thanks for the encouragement, I'm still upset about that back w/o though. When I go lighter I can "feel" the lats contracting and pulling, when I go heavy like that I don't feel anything. Is that normal?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco !
> OMG !!!! look at the #'s on rack deads
> 
> I kinda of know what ya mean on the ROM on the rack deads. I am going to make me a platform to get me up higher since I can't get the pins lower. Shoot some 2x4's glued/screwed together would do it


Thanks Gary. And your a genius, I didn't think of maybe using the aerobic step thingys to get up higher! At my other gym the pins go low enough but I like my back w/o at this gym


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya rocco....awsome lookin w/o man!!!  You moving some serious weight there!
> 
> On a side not to show my stupidity....I saw your BB shrugs and thought they were BB curls....I was like holy shit this man is jacked LOL.  Took me about 5 times reading it over to realize how big of a jackass I was!
> 
> ...


Haha, yeah that middle guy needs some work  I WISH they were BB Curls


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

heeholler said:
			
		

> I'm busy as all hell at work here in Florida. Work as a Construction Suprerintendent, got some big developments we are doing here. Will be moving closer to the sites I am on, to Ft Myers near the beach in a week or two. Don't have much time at the moment to come on the site til I do move, will be on more then. So what's up with you?


Good, so you did make it down to FL. It's been so long! Things are going well for me, a lot of doors opening since I got my clearance and Lisa and I are trying for a baby. Starting school again in a few weeks (so damn expensive). I look forward to you being on more often again!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Rocco,
> 
> Man , If your sig gets any bigger Rob might have to make some changes to the board ! LOL  J/K  Looks good


Damn right it looks good, those are the best looking men on IM right there. Though the 3rd guy to the right is slightly better looking


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Haha. It might be a better idea to use my avatar picture instead of the gallery one.


I'll play with it later, I'm too lazy to do it now LOL.

I'm a bit pissed though that everybody in my sig looks better than I do. I need to photoshop my pic a bit


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Agreed!


Thanks YM, one day I'll have a back 1/2 as good as yours


----------



## Rocco32 (May 1, 2005)

*Cardio/Abs*

I've decided a few things here-

1. When I have time I'll do cardio after my w/o. Just 20 min of moderate intensity followed by planks, hovers or whatever you want to call them

2. Days off I'll do 40-50 min of moderate intensity cardio splitting it up between exercises followed by abs.

So today I did 25 min on the Elliptical/ 20 min on recumbant bike.

3 sets fitball crunches, 20 reps
3 sets leg raises with fitball between legs, 10 reps
started to do side bends but didn't like them. 


I'll go and pick out some good ab exercises to switch around and stuff.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sounds good Angel, and get that pic!  Thanks for the encouragement, I'm still upset about that back w/o though. When I go lighter I can "feel" the lats contracting and pulling, when I go heavy like that I don't feel anything. Is that normal?


I'm the same way...when I go heavy I never really feel the lats being worked....not till the next day that is when I'ms ore as hell LOL.  



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary. And your a genius, I didn't think of maybe using the aerobic step thingys to get up higher! At my other gym the pins go low enough but I like my back w/o at this gym


Be carefull with some of the steps...they are not always constructed the best and can't always hold much weight.  Wouldn't be good when your pullin all that damn weight and your feet cave in!


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Hey buddy, 2 things. Instead of standing on one of those steps try a w8 plate... especially if its got rubber egdes, short lift and not as deadly as a step.
Other, why you start your w8's out light and then get heavier?? Just that me and Eric are for hittin biggest w8 first then slowly drop w8's down to stay in rep range


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey buddy, 2 things. Instead of standing on one of those steps try a w8 plate... especially if its got rubber egdes, short lift and not as deadly as a step.
> Other, why you start your w8's out light and then get heavier?? Just that me and Eric are for hittin biggest w8 first then slowly drop w8's down to stay in rep range


The weights are solid metal or whatever, so maybe I can stack two 45's together and do it that way. 

For the second, I'm starting off around where I think I'll be and then keep adding weight to find my limit. Next time around I'll know where to start but it's been awhile since lifting heavy like that.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The weights are solid metal or whatever, so maybe I can stack two 45's together and do it that way.


I use to do this for a shrug lever machine we have...its just set to high and I can' get a good squeeze so I just stand on a 45 and it puts my at just the perfect hight to where I can bend down and grab it but not throw my back out when the set is done and I have to release the weight.


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

2 plates ... i don't know ! Wouldn't take much for the top one to shift


----------



## MorteSubite (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> For the second, I'm starting off around where I think I'll be and then keep adding weight to find my limit.



I'm in the same boat. Probably making my workouts less effective but what can you do...


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> I use to do this for a shrug lever machine we have...its just set to high and I can' get a good squeeze so I just stand on a 45 and it puts my at just the perfect hight to where I can bend down and grab it but not throw my back out when the set is done and I have to release the weight.


 Is it a Hammer Lever Machine?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> 2 plates ... i don't know ! Wouldn't take much for the top one to shift


Well crap, I'm just going to go to my other gym for it then LOL! Maybe I'll do my w/o at the one, drive to the other and do racked Deads


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat. Probably making my workouts less effective but what can you do...


I don't think it's less effective if you still work and go to failure with the weight that you do pick. But it'll be much better the second time around


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

*Delts/Bi's Power I*

*DB OH Press-*
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 4
60 x 5

*Cable Side Lat-*
35 x 8
35 x 7
35 x 5

*One Arm Face Pull-*
70 x 10
80 x 10

*EZ Bar Curl-*
75 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6 ( A little too much rest inbetween )

*Incline Db Curl-*
40 x 7
40 x 6

*Reverse Preacher Curl-*
45 x 8
55 x 5

*Reverse BB Forearm Curl-*
55 x 8
55 x 7
55 x 5

*BB Forearm Curl (off bench)-*
105 x 8
105 x 7
105 x 4

*Elliptical Machine*- 20 min Moderate Intensity

*2 sets Hovers*- 60 sec
*3 sets Vacuums*, 10 sec Each

Great W/O Today. Was in the gym about 90 min overall. 

Should go heavier with DB Press next time. While doing the EZ Bar Curls, a hottie came up and started talking to me (a woman!!) so I allowed her some time 

I thought my forearms were going to burst by the end of that w/o, very pumped and I liked it 

I still don't feel much challenged by Hovers or Planks, whatever you want to call them. But the Vacuums got me pretty well!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 2, 2005)

Are you allowed to post in here if you don't have a picture of your back?


----------



## MorteSubite (May 2, 2005)

Capt: Hahaha! Just a thing for Rocco's sig. 

Rocco: damn, nice workout! 
Nice distraction too, bet that pumped you up for the rest of your w/o!


----------



## gwcaton (May 2, 2005)

Nice wo Mr. Rocco  

Nice Db OH press , you are a Beast ! And 1 arm face pulls ... COOL ! Mix it up bud !  Maybe you should help Sean, he is having a problem coming up with a variety of exercises for his wo's.


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2005)

Holy cow Brother Rocco!!! Thats one heckuva w/o!!! 1 arm face pulls, sounds interesting, might have to give that a try!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> The weights are solid metal or whatever, so maybe I can stack two 45's together and do it that way.
> 
> For the second, I'm starting off around where I think I'll be and then keep adding weight to find my limit. Next time around I'll know where to start but it's been awhile since lifting heavy like that.


Yeah like Gary said... i would just stand on one 
I did the w8 thing abit myself like that, definately better second time round


----------



## Rissole (May 2, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great W/O Today. Was in the gym about 90 min overall.
> 
> Should go heavier with DB Press next time. While doing the EZ Bar Curls, a hottie came up and started talking to me (a woman!!) so I allowed her some time
> 
> ...


Gotta give the girls some time Dave..... 
Where are your w8'd crunches....?? They are one of the best for the beast pack buddy, then they make the hovers more challanging too


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to post in here if you don't have a picture of your back?


That's correct, so get that back pic up


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Capt: Hahaha! Just a thing for Rocco's sig.
> 
> Rocco: damn, nice workout!
> Nice distraction too, bet that pumped you up for the rest of your w/o!


Thanks Morte! And your right, I really enjoyed the rest of my w/o LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Mr. Rocco
> 
> Nice Db OH press , you are a Beast ! And 1 arm face pulls ... COOL ! Mix it up bud !  Maybe you should help Sean, he is having a problem coming up with a variety of exercises for his wo's.


Thanks Gary! I'll be happy when I get 75. I found I can keep my balance and focus more concentration when I do it one arm at a time. I'll check out his journal though Patrick and Ris are much more creative than me.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Holy cow Brother Rocco!!! Thats one heckuva w/o!!! 1 arm face pulls, sounds interesting, might have to give that a try!!!


Thanks buddy! I really liked the one arm face pulls. I'm trying different things for my rear delts and that hit them fairly well


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah like Gary said... i would just stand on one
> I did the w8 thing abit myself like that, definately better second time round


I'll just go to my other gym for the w/o. With just one plate that puts the bar just under the cap. I want lower.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 2, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Gotta give the girls some time Dave.....
> Where are your w8'd crunches....?? They are one of the best for the beast pack buddy, then they make the hovers more challanging too


LOL, your right. Though that doesn't happen very often to me  I did crunches yesterday. I moved them to my cardio days, I just want to do some "core" stabalizing ab work on my training days after the 20 min of cardio. Just playing with something new in the respect.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 2, 2005)

Awsome w/o man....I'm so jealous.  I want to start prrs up again but I can't 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> 2 plates ... i don't know ! Wouldn't take much for the top one to shift


Gotta use the rubber coated ones!  They wont slip.  As for metal ones slipping your body should be centered well enough to where your not putting enough force on one side to make the plates shift...IMO.



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Is it a Hammer Lever Machine?


I don't remember off hand what it is sorry bud....but I think it might be.  I never use it anymore havn't in a while.  I prefere db's and BB's.


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)

Nice workout!  You said pics were coming.. when, next year?


----------



## PreMier (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout!  You said pics were coming.. when, next year?


Thanks Jake, yeah pics were coming and then my diet went south LOL. Not posting THAT!!!  I'll put up pics at the end of my Superdrol cycle if not before  Going off the T3 I'm still trying to get my thyroid back to working properly


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Just take a better pic of your back


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just take a better pic of your back


Oh, that mean


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

*Today's W/O*

Didn't really feel motivated today, start night shift tonight and still haven't heard back from the other job. Signed up for Tae Kwon Do class and did my first class last night so sore this morning.

Anyway, got to the gym and started with squats but I just couldn't focus so i left  Part of me feels bad but another part says I'm on the verge of overtraining and I did the right thing. I'll try to pick up that w/o tomorrow.


----------



## Yanick (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Didn't really feel motivated today, start night shift tonight and still haven't heard back from the other job. Signed up for Tae Kwon Do class and did my first class last night so sore this morning.
> 
> Anyway, got to the gym and started with squats but I just couldn't focus so i left  Part of me feels bad but another part says I'm on the verge of overtraining and I did the right thing. I'll try to pick up that w/o tomorrow.



tae kwon do huh? thats awesome bro, i used to practice judo when i was younger and i wrestled a little bit in high school but i never got into any form of stand up fighting style. tae kwon do is one of my favorite fighting styles along with muay thai, they are just great to watch IMO.

you might want to keep your volume down a bit since your increasing your workload with the TKD...it can get real easy to overtrain when you are doing lots of things like that, although you said you're on superdrol and i don't know what that is but it sounds like a PH so maybe you can hang while your on, who knows? just something to keep in mind.


----------



## bludevil (May 3, 2005)

just though I'd share that I'm back on the P/R/S routine. It's probably been a year since I've done this routine and just coming off a strength routine, thought this would be a nice change-up. Especially since I'm cutting at the moment. I've always liked the P/R/S routine, and decided to go with it after reading/keeping up with this journal.


----------



## gwcaton (May 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> just though I'd share that I'm back on the P/R/S routine. It's probably been a year since I've done this routine and just coming off a strength routine, thought this would be a nice change-up. Especially since I'm cutting at the moment. I've always liked the P/R/S routine, and decided to go with it after reading/keeping up with this journal.


ANOTHER  PRRS'er !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Yanick said:
			
		

> tae kwon do huh? thats awesome bro, i used to practice judo when i was younger and i wrestled a little bit in high school but i never got into any form of stand up fighting style. tae kwon do is one of my favorite fighting styles along with muay thai, they are just great to watch IMO.
> 
> you might want to keep your volume down a bit since your increasing your workload with the TKD...it can get real easy to overtrain when you are doing lots of things like that, although you said you're on superdrol and i don't know what that is but it sounds like a PH so maybe you can hang while your on, who knows? just something to keep in mind.


It's such a graceful art, I don't know why I'm doing it LOL. I used to do Jiu-Jitsu, but the drive to do that got to me after awhile.

I agree with my volume, I'll need to tweak some things. I think that's why the gym today was a bust.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> just though I'd share that I'm back on the P/R/S routine. It's probably been a year since I've done this routine and just coming off a strength routine, thought this would be a nice change-up. Especially since I'm cutting at the moment. I've always liked the P/R/S routine, and decided to go with it after reading/keeping up with this journal.


That's great, welcome back to P/R/S. Are you doing part I or II? Post a back pic and we'll put you in the Beast Bro Sig  Are you going to start a journal with it *ahem*? 

How was the strength routine?


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, that mean


Its just that pic is too old....
And you more than likely did the right thing, listen to the bod


----------



## King Silverback (May 3, 2005)

Tae Kwon Do? Awesome!!! I used to train in 5 Animal Kung Fu, and then later fought a few fights in Muay Thai, I think everyone can benefit from Martial Arts!!! Cool, now when I say you had a Kicken w/o it'll mean 2 things!!! 


Your now AKA Brother Iron Fist!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Its just that pic is too old....
> And you more than likely did the right thing, listen to the bod


I'll have a new pic up in a few weeks. Wish I could could the dragon colored beforehand.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2005)

obviously i know a few of the backs on that signature, but you want to run through them all from left to right?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Tae Kwon Do? Awesome!!! I used to train in 5 Animal Kung Fu, and then later fought a few fights in Muay Thai, I think everyone can benefit from Martial Arts!!! Cool, now when I say you had a Kicken w/o it'll mean 2 things!!!
> 
> 
> Your now AKA Brother Iron Fist!!!


Haha, Thanks Angel. I had a blast last night. Though all the push-ups and punches started my elbow hurting some, go figure   It'll be some good cardio for me though and I hope help with balance and core strength.

I have a question for you, when I tried TKD before I always kinda leaned back when I kicked. That's not right is it? You kinda want to still stay upright and still be able to kick up higher correct? I was finding I could do that to a certain extent last night if I focused on that and pulling the leg with my abs. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

We have-
Saphire
Gary
Me
Rissole
Angel
Mortesubite

All people doing P/RR/S together


----------



## DeadBolt (May 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> We have-
> Saphire
> Gary
> Me
> ...


One day I'll be in there...


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

We'll have to get the boss to expand that sig section for when we break into 2 rows


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2005)

That last one stumped me, thanks.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> One day I'll be in there...


We'll be happy to include you when that day comes


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> We'll have to get the boss to expand that sig section for when we break into 2 rows


I think he should make an exception for us


----------



## Rocco32 (May 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> That last one stumped me, thanks.


No problem buddy!


----------



## LW83 (May 3, 2005)

I didn't notice the compilations of back shots!   I had sigs turned off :\

That looks great!


----------



## bludevil (May 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How was the strength routine?



Strength routine was really good. It was a routine called Hybrid Hypertrophy by Chad Waterbury. Basically you do 3 sets of 3 to failure, then do a different exercise for the same muscle group for 1 set of 14 reps. Then go back to the earlier exercise and do 1 more heavy 1 set of 3 reps. 
Ex. (with failure on the last rep)
Bench Press 3 sets of 3 reps (rest 60 between each set)
Incline DB Press 1 set of 14 (rest 2 minutes
Bench Press 1 set of 3 reps 

Strength is still not where it was pre-shoulder injury but it's a lot closer than before. I'm doing P/RR/S I because i already had a nice routine and spreadsheet worked out from the previous cycle of it. Yeah I know, I really need to start a journal.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I didn't notice the compilations of back shots!   I had sigs turned off :\
> 
> That looks great!


Thanks Luke!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Strength routine was really good. It was a routine called Hybrid Hypertrophy by Chad Waterbury. Basically you do 3 sets of 3 to failure, then do a different exercise for the same muscle group for 1 set of 14 reps. Then go back to the earlier exercise and do 1 more heavy 1 set of 3 reps.
> Ex. (with failure on the last rep)
> Bench Press 3 sets of 3 reps (rest 60 between each set)
> Incline DB Press 1 set of 14 (rest 2 minutes
> ...


Sounds good. How long did you do that program for?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2005)

*Leg Power*

Got it this time 

*Squat- ATF*
205 x 6
215 x 6
225 x 5

*SLDL-*
295 x 3
305 x 3
305 x 3 (forgot to shoot for 4-6 reps)

*Leg Press-*
560 x 8
650 x 8
700 x 5 *PB*

*Supine Leg Curl-*
105 x 8
110 x 8
110 x 8

*One Leg Ext-*
90 x 8 *PB*
90 x 8

*Standing Calf-*
110 x 8
110 x 7
110 x 7

*Sitting Calf-*
135 x 8
135 x 7
135 x 7

Good w/o today. Very tired, only about 4 hours of sleep. Just switched to nights for the next 2 weeks. Didn't feel like working out but I made myself this time and I'm glad I did. Felt just tired, not overtrained.

I don't think I'll do SLDL for low reps anymore. Lose the emphasis on Hams and get it in the lower back so form must be off a bit.

Tried Dives again, but after leg curls. I'll keep trying each w/o.


----------



## bludevil (May 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sounds good. How long did you do that program for?



4 weeks, same amount of time I was taking 1ad. Oh and nice leg workout.


----------



## tucker01 (May 4, 2005)

Have you looked into any Nootropics (sp?)  

Or something like Alcar and Alpha-GPC

Too aid with tiredness and provide clear thoughts and more focus for during workouts


----------



## gwcaton (May 4, 2005)

Wohooooo  The Beast was unleashed again !!!  Nice Wo !!! 


*700 lbs !!!!!!!!  *


----------



## DeadBolt (May 4, 2005)

Awsome w/o bro...thats some serious weight there!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2005)

Brother Rocco, Incredible w/o there!!! Holy cow 700!!! My hats off to you, the Beast is on the loose!!!
About the kick question........ I always used the momentum of my opposite arm and the torque of my hips, if that makes sense??!! I would turn my hips over to generate more power. In TKD, I believe your kicks are generally higher than in Muay Thai, so I might not be the best to help with that. In Muay Thai the kicks are generally rib to thigh level, with more concentration on power and drive. It seems like you have it though by your discription of what you tried!!! 
Man, 700............... That just BLOWS me away!!! Awesome job Brother!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Leg Press-*
> 700 x 5 *PB*


Pussy


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2005)

> Tried Dives again, but after leg curls. I'll keep trying each w/o


Do em first


----------



## PreMier (May 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Pussy





Nice squats David!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 4 weeks, same amount of time I was taking 1ad. Oh and nice leg workout.


Thanks, you keeping your gains from teh 1AD?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Have you looked into any Nootropics (sp?)
> 
> Or something like Alcar and Alpha-GPC
> 
> Too aid with tiredness and provide clear thoughts and more focus for during workouts


No I haven't. I started doing well again but then started night shift and that's throwing me for a loop again. I'll look into some though.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Wohooooo  The Beast was unleashed again !!!  Nice Wo !!!
> 
> 
> *700 lbs !!!!!!!!  *


Thanks Gary. I think the leg press is at an easier incline or something at this gym, but it still feels good


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Awsome w/o bro...thats some serious weight there!!!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, Incredible w/o there!!! Holy cow 700!!! My hats off to you, the Beast is on the loose!!!
> About the kick question........ I always used the momentum of my opposite arm and the torque of my hips, if that makes sense??!! I would turn my hips over to generate more power. In TKD, I believe your kicks are generally higher than in Muay Thai, so I might not be the best to help with that. In Muay Thai the kicks are generally rib to thigh level, with more concentration on power and drive. It seems like you have it though by your discription of what you tried!!!
> Man, 700............... That just BLOWS me away!!! Awesome job Brother!!!


Thanks a lot Angel. Like I said earlier I think it's easier (leg press) but I'll still take it. Now if only I can get my squat up there....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Pussy


Yeah, I know. I'm what....about 200 lbs behind you on that one LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice squats David!


Thanks Jake, I really need to get them up but I'm still happy with the weight I'm doing going ATF.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

*Chest/Tri's Power I*

*DB Bench-*
95 x 5 *PB*
95 x 4
95 x 4

*HS Incline-*
200x 6
200 x 5
180 x 5

*HS Decline-*
180 x 10
210 x 8

*Dips-*
20 x 6
20 x 4
0 x 6

*Skull-*
50 x 10
70 x 7

*One Arm Reverse Pushdown-*
30 x 7

*Reverse Forearm BB Curl-*
65 x 8 *PB*
65 x 7
65 x 6

*Behind Back BB Curl Forearm-*
115 x 8
135 x 6 *PB*
135 x 5


Not too bad of a w/o. I really need to start grabbing someone to help me get the first rep up when I do heavy DB work. I could do more reps if not for that struggle. 

Arm hurting a bit today so focus was a bit off. Tri's are always fried by the time I get to them


----------



## bludevil (May 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks, you keeping your gains from teh 1AD?



So far yeah, I'm carb cycling now so it will be interesting to see how much I'll lose strength wise. On a side note, while cutting, For Pre and Post work out I'm using CEE, Di-Arg Malate, Citrulline Malate, Taurine, and BCAA's. I'm hoping with this stack I'll keep my strength up while cutting. As well as LX and GXR.


----------



## LW83 (May 5, 2005)

> Reverse Forearm BB Curl-
> 65 x 8 PB
> 65 x 7
> 65 x 6


----------



## gwcaton (May 5, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco,

Congrats on the PB's !!!  getting to be a habit


----------



## bludevil (May 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Are you going to start a journal with it *ahem*?



Great job on the PR. 
FYI, I finally started my 1st journal.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 5, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> So far yeah, I'm carb cycling now so it will be interesting to see how much I'll lose strength wise. On a side note, while cutting, For Pre and Post work out I'm using CEE, Di-Arg Malate, Citrulline Malate, Taurine, and BCAA's. I'm hoping with this stack I'll keep my strength up while cutting. As well as LX and GXR.


For the extended period I carb cycled I didn'tlose any strength....I actually got stronger!

Dave....awsome workout there bud congrats on the PB!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 5, 2005)

Brother Rocco, another awesome job!!! Kudos to you for those PB's too!!! Your just Breakin barriers down Brother!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 5, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> For the extended period I carb cycled I didn'tlose any strength....I actually got stronger!


I'm hoping for the same, I've used carb cycling before on a cut and it worked pretty good. This time is a little different though as I'm tweaking the diet around some. Right now I've tweaked it to have 3 carb meals on high carb days (instead of 4) and 2 carb meals on low carb days (instead of 3) and no carb meals after 4pm. The lowest bf% I've ever got was 8.3% and I'm hoping by tweaking the diet some and doing cardio I'll finally break the 8% bf level. Just hope I don't end up looking like a stick trying to do it.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 5, 2005)

Just checking out what's going on in here. Congrats on the PB.
Good man!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> So far yeah, I'm carb cycling now so it will be interesting to see how much I'll lose strength wise. On a side note, while cutting, For Pre and Post work out I'm using CEE, Di-Arg Malate, Citrulline Malate, Taurine, and BCAA's. I'm hoping with this stack I'll keep my strength up while cutting. As well as LX and GXR.


Cool, did you keep most of your strength last time when you carb cycled? I'm still amazed at your results!

*Luke*- Thanks buddy. I really like those behind Back Forearm Curls!



			
				Beasty Gary said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco,
> 
> Congrats on the PB's !!! getting to be a habit



Thanks Gary, kinda goes with Power week. Wish I had more, I seem to be hitting them on the "newer" exercises. I want them on squat and bench LOL.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Great job on the PR.
> FYI, I finally started my 1st journal.



Thanks buddy. I'm glad you started a journal, I've only been waiting for over a year for it 



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Dave....awsome workout there bud congrats on the PB!!


Thanks Dead, felt like a good w/o!



			
				Angelbeast said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, another awesome job!!! Kudos to you for those PB's too!!! Your just Breakin barriers down Brother!!!


Thanks bro, I'm just working my arse off to catch up with you LOL.



			
				liftingbear said:
			
		

> Just checking out what's going on in here. Congrats on the PB.



Thanks for dropping by buddy and the congrats. How's everything going for you?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 6, 2005)

*Back/Traps Power I*

*HS High Row-*
200 x 6
220 x 6
240 x 6

*HS Reg Row-*
230 x 8
240 x 8
240 x 8

*Prone Incline DB Row-*
40 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

*Racked Dead- about 3 inches below knee-*
225 x 6
255 x 6
275 x 6

*BB Shrug-*
265 x 6
265 x 7
265 x 6

*Sitting HS Shrug-*
180 x 10
230 x 7

*Standing Calf-*
160 x 8
160 x 8
180 x 7

*Sitting Calf-*
135 x 7
135 x 8
145 x 6

Good w/o today. My arm has been hurting a bit so I went a bit lighter and got through the w/o with no problems. Lower back was a bit tight and sore so went easy with the racked deads. But it was still a good quality w/o. I'll have TKD tonight for cardio


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2005)

nice looking workout. 
As far as strength loss on previous CC routine, The first 8 weeks were good. I progressed each week. The last 4 weeks  (mainly last 2) my numbers as far as strength wise started to plateu or decrease. ex. my bench press went from 235 x 10 reps to 235 x 7-8 reps. Nothing drastic but still noticible.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *HS High Row-*
> 200 x 6
> 220 x 6
> 240 x 6
> ...


Solid numbers my man....very solid in deed!!!  Thats a great w/o.....and even wih a hurt arm!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> nice looking workout.
> As far as strength loss on previous CC routine, The first 8 weeks were good. I progressed each week. The last 4 weeks  (mainly last 2) my numbers as far as strength wise started to plateu or decrease. ex. my bench press went from 235 x 10 reps to 235 x 7-8 reps. Nothing drastic but still noticible.


 That doesn't sound like a bad loss at all!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Solid numbers my man....very solid in deed!!!  Thats a great w/o.....and even wih a hurt arm!


Thanks Dead, I was very pleased with my arm during that w/o. And myself for not overdoing it or picking exercise I know woulda aggravated which I seem to like to do


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

*Cardio*

-40 minutes on Elliptical
-3 sets fitball crunches w/ 10lbs, 25 reps
-3 sets leg raises with fitball between feet, 10 reps
-3 sets rope alt twisting rope crunches, 15 reps

5 min posing. I decided to assign 2 poses to each day of the week and start out with 5 min practicing the pose. Start off 10 sec at a time and work up the time  Figure this would be a good way to get back into it since I freaking HATE posing LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Brother Rocco, Great w/o and good job on the cardio!!!
Posing is fun!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (May 7, 2005)

Nice numbers on the last workout! Posing.. you used to do competitions?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, Great w/o and good job on the cardio!!!
> Posing is fun!!!


Thanks Angel, I love cardio! Especially in the morning. Posing SUCKS!!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Nice numbers on the last workout! Posing.. you used to do competitions?


Thanks buddy. Doing competitions or dropping out a few weeks before hand LOL. I've entered 2 and got cold feet both times. I'm trying to approach this next one a bit differently. Want to get in the habit of posing everyday even if for 5 min and VERY slowly taking the BF down. I usually cut too quickly IMO and lose more muscle than I'd like.


----------



## MorteSubite (May 7, 2005)

Gotta just go through with it and have some fun. Especially after all the hard work!


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. I'm what....about 200 lbs behind you on that one LOL.


You know i rekon if you are lifting at your max i think that is awesome!! 
Good job my friend 


			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Not too bad of a w/o. I really need to start grabbing someone to help me get the first rep up when I do heavy DB work. I could do more reps if not for that struggle.


I always have lifted of the bottom by myself and belive that is the depth each rep should be going to, so no help mister... just keep hitting it.... the strength will come.... remember no bouncing at the bottom


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Gotta just go through with it and have some fun. Especially after all the hard work!


Yeah, I just usually forget about the fun part and freak the hell out


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You know i rekon if you are lifting at your max i think that is awesome!!
> Good job my friend
> 
> I always have lifted of the bottom by myself and belive that is the depth each rep should be going to, so no help mister... just keep hitting it.... the strength will come.... remember no bouncing at the bottom


Thanks Ris. 

As far as the first rep of DB Bench and related exercises, it's my understanding that your not using momentum, but your body creates some sort of elastic flex thingy when you start at the top of a movement. So when your starting at the bottom you don't have that and can't push as much weight at first. Did that make sense? So why struggle with that?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

*Shoulders/Bi's RR*

*HS Military Press, One Arm-*
90 x 10 *PB for reps*
90 x 6
80 x 7
45 x 12

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
105 x 15
105 x 13
105 x 10

*Cable Side Lateral-*
20 x 16 *PB for reps*
20 x 12

*Sitting DB Side Lateral-*
10 x 18

*Incline DB Curl-*
40 x 9
40 x 8

*Cable Curl-*
60 x 15 *PB for reps*
60 x 14

*Concentration Curl-*
20 x 12  
10 x 20

*Sitting Hammer DB Curl-*
20 x 20 OUCH!!!!!

*Reverse Forearm BB Curl-*
30 x 25 *PB for reps*
30 x 17
20 x 23

*BB Forearm Curl off Bench-*
75 x 20
75 x 13
55 x 17

*20 min Cardio on Elliptical*


Ouch!!! I feel my delts are lacking in this w/o but my Bi's and Forearms definately got hit. I thought they were going to explode. All sets are up in weight or reps so I'm happy about that! Elbow is doing fine.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

*Time with this P/RR/S II*

Just to let you know, I'm starting my 5th week on P/RR/S. I'm proud of myself- I'm still doing it


----------



## DeadBolt (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, I'm starting my 5th week on P/RR/S. I'm proud of myself- I'm still doing it


     Way to go bro...just keep goin and don't look back!!

Nice lookin w/o there bud!  Thats a shit load of reps on some things there man god damn....what is the theory behind that?

And I believe you are correct in the elasticity thing.


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, I'm starting my 5th week on P/RR/S. I'm proud of myself- I'm still doing it


Congrats Rocco !!!  

I hope you can continue and in doing so surpass any goals you have . Oh , and get bigger and stronger than ever before . BEAST !!!!

And INCREDIBLE wo !!!!  Nice PR's !!


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

NICE 1 arm MP's!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Way to go bro...just keep goin and don't look back!!
> 
> Nice lookin w/o there bud!  Thats a shit load of reps on some things there man god damn....what is the theory behind that?
> 
> And I believe you are correct in the elasticity thing.


Thanks buddy. Yeah, it is a lot of reps LOL. You'd have to ask Pete or Gopro about the reasoning. That's what's called for in part II.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Congrats Rocco !!!
> 
> I hope you can continue and in doing so surpass any goals you have . Oh , and get bigger and stronger than ever before . BEAST !!!!
> 
> And INCREDIBLE wo !!!!  Nice PR's !!


Thanks a lot Gary! I've really been enjoying my w/o's more now that I'm seeing more of a physical change you know?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> NICE 1 arm MP's!


Thanks Lucky Luke  Remember that's on the Hammer Smith not with DB's though. It was a challenge though still to keep my balance doing them, my obliques and abs were dying LOL.


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Lucky Luke  Remember that's on the Hammer Smith not with DB's though. It was a challenge though still to keep my balance doing them, my obliques and abs were dying LOL.




EVer do one arm swiss ball DB presses?   Those are fun!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> EVer do one arm swiss ball DB presses?   Those are fun!


No, I'll have to try that though. I'm sticking with P/RR/S but I've been toying with the idea of adding some light exercises like that in at the end to help my balance. What do you think?


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Ris.
> 
> As far as the first rep of DB Bench and related exercises, it's my understanding that your not using momentum, but your body creates some sort of elastic flex thingy when you start at the top of a movement. So when your starting at the bottom you don't have that and can't push as much weight at first. Did that make sense? So why struggle with that?


Its all about working full ROM   
Watch the amount of sets you are doin on bi's, higher reps call for less sets...
Rev curls still hit bi's not just forearms as well


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Its all about working full ROM
> Watch the amount of sets you are doin on bi's, higher reps call for less sets...
> *Rev curls still hit bi's not just forearms as well*


I gotcha, that's why I only did one set. Is that alright?


----------



## gwcaton (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot Gary! I've really been enjoying my w/o's more now that I'm seeing more of a physical change you know?


yes I do, that is one of , if not the number one motivators.


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> No, I'll have to try that though. I'm sticking with P/RR/S but I've been toying with the idea of adding some light exercises like that in at the end to help my balance. What do you think?




  I'm not an expert 

Sounds like fun though


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Incline DB Curl-*
> 40 x 9
> 40 x 8
> 
> ...


Look like 3 sets to me....  You also coulda dropped the concentration curls. Just a suggestion bud, my bi's were stuck so i asked Eric and he recomended 8 sets on power week 4-5 sets on rep week and only one super set and one dropset for shock week, i gained 3/4" in about 5 mths


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Look like 3 sets to me....  You also coulda dropped the concentration curls. Just a suggestion bud, my bi's were stuck so i asked Eric and he recomended 8 sets on power week 4-5 sets on rep week and only one super set and one dropset for shock week, i gained 3/4" in about 5 mths


Oh, I see what your saying. Those weren't full curls, they were where you put the bar hands down over a bench and just curl your wrist up. Since I've put these and the other BB wrist curl in my forearms have started growing and I've got veins popping out I never had. I thought you were talking about the Hammer curls, that was only one set.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> yes I do, that is one of , if not the number one motivators.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Oh, I see what your saying. Those weren't full curls, they were where you put the bar hands down over a bench and just curl your wrist up. Since I've put these and the other BB wrist curl in my forearms have started growing and I've got veins popping out I never had. I thought you were talking about the Hammer curls, that was only one set.


 Got ya....


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

5 weeks on 1 routine, way to stick to it. How's the SD going?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 5 weeks on 1 routine, way to stick to it. How's the SD going?


I'm in love with the SD. 2 weeks ago I was about 195-198. This morning I weighed in at 213. My waist is the same size and I just feel tight all over. This is my last week on it though  It did make me lethargic also, didn't expect that.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

*Legs/Calves RR II*

*Leg Press-*
490 x 10
580 x 10
630 x 10
680 x 8 *PB for reps*

*Supine Leg Curl-*
120 x 10
120 x 9
120 x 7.5

*BB Lunge-*
45 x 13
55 x 12
65 x 10

*Iso Leg Curl-*
50 x 15
70 x 11 *PB*

*Leg Ext-*
75 x 20 
90 x 20 *PB for reps (  last time was 75 for 17!!!)*

*Standing Calf-*
135 x 15
135 x 13
115 x 11

*Sitting Calf-*
90 x 13
90 x 11
70 x 12

Another great w/o. Still off on weights because my strength has really been going up. Leg press for power week I did 700 for 5 reps, today I did 680 for 8 and this is at my old gym where I thought the leg press was harder.

First time doing BB Lunges, phew they were hard and had me gasping for breath. Nice exercise though. Didn't have time to do DB SLDL however.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2005)

Nice leg-presses Rocco!  

  Oh, and how are your hamstrings feeling?


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Good looking leg work, Roc.  Great press weight!


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

Nice weight and strength gains on the SD    
while keeping waistline measurements the same is even more impressive. Good job indeed.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Dynamite w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Awesome job on the PB and HUGE movers!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco ! 

PB's !!    You are definetly unleashing the beast lately


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

680 x 8 is great for the leg press........Keep it up Rocco!!


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2005)

Nice workout David.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Man...... 20 reps on extensions.... thats gotta hurt 
Good job buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Nice leg-presses Rocco!
> 
> Oh, and how are your hamstrings feeling?


Thanks buddy. Actually I'm in a lot of pain today LOL. My ASS is killing me, musta been the BB lunges  I took today off of cardio and TKD because it hurts so much 



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Good looking leg work, Roc. Great press weight!


Thanks a lot Pylon. I was happy with that. I really need to get my squat up there though also.



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Nice weight and strength gains on the SD
> while keeping waistline measurements the same is even more impressive. Good job indeed.


Thanks Blu. If I had to choose between SD and M1T, it would be SD hands down. I really like the stuff. Only 4 more days on it though, I'll be sad here soon LOL.



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Awesome job on the PB and HUGE movers!!!


Thanks there buddy. You call everyone Brother and I call everyone buddy  



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco !
> 
> PB's !!  You are definetly unleashing the beast lately


Thanks Gary, I do feel my w/o's have been pretty good lately. Could be a mixture of SD and Max Pump. But whatever, I'll take it 



			
				YM said:
			
		

> 680 x 8 is great for the leg press........Keep it up Rocco!!


Thanks YM!!



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> Nice workout David.


Thanks Jake. I guess your going to lay off training for the rest of the week? Good luck figuring things out and if you need anything let me know. Maybe you should take 5 years off though so I can catch up with you 



			
				RissMonster said:
			
		

> Man...... 20 reps on extensions.... thats gotta hurt
> Good job buddy


Thanks Pete, it did hurt. Lots of burning on the last 5 LOL. I had to stop thinking about it and just do it. Nothing like doing 20 reps of squats though!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

*Nothing Today*

Well didn't do anything today. As I told CSF3 my ass hurt too much after the BB lunges for much of anything. Was to be cardio but I think I need a rest.


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Blaaa blaaaa 20 reps.... i'm not out to impress anyone but myself 
Sore glutes are worse than sore quads i reckon, it makes it bad news on the crapper!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2005)

Haha, tell me about it. So would BB lunges be more of a quad or hammie exercise?


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

Quad, but i think deep squats hit your glutes pretty hard  So lunges must as well


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> it makes it bad news on the crapper!!


----------



## LW83 (May 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

>




You know you have too many smilies when..................


----------



## DeadBolt (May 11, 2005)

Heya david....awsome w/o there bro!  Thats some damn good weight your movin around!  Killer presses....20 reps!!!

God I hate lunges!  I will never do them again...I tried them for months and could never get them down right my legs would wobble to much so I've given up on them.


----------



## bludevil (May 11, 2005)

Don't u love rest days.


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Don't u love rest days.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Quad, but i think deep squats hit your glutes pretty hard  So lunges must as well


Cool, that's what I thought


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya david....awsome w/o there bro!  Thats some damn good weight your movin around!  Killer presses....20 reps!!!
> 
> God I hate lunges!  I will never do them again...I tried them for months and could never get them down right my legs would wobble to much so I've given up on them.


Thanks buddy. I really liked/hated the lunges. They hit me like I haven't been hit before and they're good for helping my balance as well


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Don't u love rest days.


I hate rest days, I feel so lazy LOL. I have a mental complex about resting, if I rest I don't deserve to eat    Needless to say I'd rather exercise so I can eat


----------



## soxmuscle (May 11, 2005)

On tuesdays I had originally planned to do nothing, but I had to be at the gym so I now do cardio.  I'm in the same boat, its almost like unless im hanging out with my freinds and im partying the only thing on my mind is getting to the gym ha.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2005)

*Chest/Tri's RR*

*Incline BB-*
165 x 9
165 x 7
165 x 6

*DB Bench-*
50 x 15 *PB for reps*
50 x 15
50 x 15 WTF?!?!? I felt good today!

*Cable X-over-*
30 x 20
40 x 9 ( too much after the previous set LOL )

*CG Bench Smith-*
135 x 10
155 x 7
145 x 8

*Overhead Cable Tri Ext-*
50 x 14
50 x 11

*1 Arm DB Overhead Ext-*
15 x 16

*HS Incline- rest/pause for 15 sec- 5 sets*

110 x 13/5/4/2/2 LOL, that went down quick!

*Reverse Forearm BB curl-*
40 x 20 *PB for reps*
40 x 15
30 x 16

*Behind Back BB Forearm Curl-*
95 x 20
95 x 13
75 x 13

Then TKD Class for cardio

Great w/o, strength and endurance were both up from last RR quite a bit. Felt real good!


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2005)

LIIIIGHT WEEEEIIIGGGHHHHTTT!!!! Ya buddy!

Lifting like that, and you'll catch up in no time (to Pete anyway hahaha )


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Great W/O there Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Nice wo Rocco !

Have you ever done TKD after legs ?  I bet that would be murder


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2005)

Hey Rock,

So how long on the SD? and what is your protocol that you plan to follow?

Seems like you have made some decent and quick gains with it.  Any notable side effects, other than lethargy?

Have you had any blood tests lately?

Man,  am I nosey


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

Congrats on the PB!!   3 sets in a row!!


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Good job on the pb, numbers are coming up rapidly.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> LIIIIGHT WEEEEIIIGGGHHHHTTT!!!! Ya buddy!
> 
> Lifting like that, and you'll catch up in no time (to Pete anyway hahaha )


Well obviously you don't know my code for posting my w/o's. Multiply all the numbers by 4 and that's what I'm lifting. Smartass


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great W/O there Brother Rocco!!!


Thanks Buddy


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Rocco !
> 
> Have you ever done TKD after legs ?  I bet that would be murder


No I haven't and I don't think I plan to LOL! The class kills me as it is, I thought I was going to have a heart attack last night


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Hey Rock,
> 
> So how long on the SD? and what is your protocol that you plan to follow?
> 
> ...


I'm doing 3 weeks. First 2 at 20mg, last week at 30. Afterwards I'm just doing Rebound for 3 weeks and keeping my food up.

No other notable side effects other than the lethargy. I do feel "hard" all the time or tight. I like that!! And no blood tests. If I don't know what's wrong with me then it doesn't exist


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Congrats on the PB!!   3 sets in a row!!


Thanks YM. I was kinda surprised at that myself. Normally my bench goes down REAL quick on subsequent sets.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Good job on the pb, numbers are coming up rapidly.


Thanks Blu. I think P/RR/S (even though I haven't done shock yet  ) Is helping that.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> On tuesdays I had originally planned to do nothing, but I had to be at the gym so I now do cardio.  I'm in the same boat, its almost like unless im hanging out with my freinds and im partying the only thing on my mind is getting to the gym ha.


Hey, I didn't see this post  Yeah, I know how you feel.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

*Back/Trap RR*

*Reverse Grip Pulldown-*
120 x 10
120 x 8
120 x 8

*DB row-*
50 x 14 *PB for reps*
50 x 12
50 x 13

*HS Pulldown-*
130 x 17

*Deads-*
225 x 8
225 x 8
225 x 8

*BB shrug-*
225 x 9
225 x 9
225 x 9

*Ski Jump Smith Shrug-*
165 x 15
185 x 13 *PB*

*Lean Away DB Shrug-*
60 x 20 *PB*

*Standing Calf-*
140 x 13
140 x 11
140 x 9

*Sitting Calf-*
90 x 15
90 x 11
90 x 13

Good w/o today. Went real easy on Deads, back is still bothering me. Shrugs have been hard lately  Maybe it's doing them after Deads.


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother!!! I have back and traps tonight too!!! Maybe try doing shrugs with your deads, you kill 2 birds with one stone, and it Hits 'em hard!!!
What again are lean away shrugs??? Sorry, I have oldtimers today


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Look at all the PB's in their. Another great workout. U know your doing something right when your seeing progress with each workout.


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2005)

What is the reason for increasing the dose in the last week?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother!!! I have back and traps tonight too!!! Maybe try doing shrugs with your deads, you kill 2 birds with one stone, and it Hits 'em hard!!!
> What again are lean away shrugs??? Sorry, I have oldtimers today


Thanks buddy. Your right, I think I will try that just like Gary.  And I'm using about the same weight anyway  

Lean away is you take the DB in your left hand, hold onto something stable with your right and lean out towards the DB. Then just shrug away


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Look at all the PB's in their. Another great workout. U know your doing something right when your seeing progress with each workout.


Thanks Blu! Yeah, I'm feeling good about the progress. It'll be interesting to see if it continues once I'm done with the SD and start dieting a bit harder.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> What is the reason for increasing the dose in the last week?


Because that's what Georgie told me to do. To be honest, as I think about it I would probably be fine staying at 20mg because I'm still making nice gains. Maybe I need to start thinking for myself LOL!


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

Hey Mr. PB !!!  

Great Wo !!!  Yeh , try those Angel-style dead/shrug combo's


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Rocco That is a top w/o!!  Looks like you are really usin the grey matter


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Lean away is you take the DB in your left hand, hold onto something stable with your right and lean out towards the DB. Then just shrug away


  I remember now!!! Thank Brother!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 12, 2005)

GREAT w/o!  



> Ski Jump Smith Shrug-



Sposed to be workin', not playing    (that just sounds too fun)


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

I get confused in here with us having the same sigs....


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Because that's what Georgie told me to do. To be honest, as I think about it I would probably be fine staying at 20mg because I'm still making nice gains. Maybe I need to start thinking for myself LOL!



Georgie?  Is that Robboe AKA TCD AKA The Chicken Daddy 

If that is who it is then I would follow his advice as he understands the compound more than me.  I just fiqured if you were still making gains why increase the dose?  JMO

Pretty impressive results none the less


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 14, 2005)

Hi Rocco!  SD = SuperDrol?


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Heya bud...damn been a while.  Looks like I missed a few workouts...congrats on the PB's!!  Your doin awsome bro!!!  Keep up the good work my friend!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Mr. PB !!!
> 
> Great Wo !!!  Yeh , try those Angel-style dead/shrug combo's


Thanks Gary, I'm looking forward to the next time I do Deads so I can give it a go! I even dreamed I was doing it last week LOL.



			
				OzMonster said:
			
		

> Rocco That is a top w/o!!  Looks like you are really usin the grey matter



Thanks buddy. I like affirmations from you on my w/o's, helps me know if I'm doing it right or not! 



			
				Lukester said:
			
		

> GREAT w/o!
> 
> Quote:
> Ski Jump Smith Shrug-
> ...


Haha, it actually is kinda fun. And I get a real good contraction from it I don't get with reg shrugs.



			
				Pappa Iain said:
			
		

> Georgie? Is that Robboe AKA TCD AKA The Chicken Daddy
> 
> If that is who it is then I would follow his advice as he understands the compound more than me. I just fiqured if you were still making gains why increase the dose? JMO
> 
> Pretty impressive results none the less


Yep, the one and only  I still think that as long as your still gaining you don't necessarily need to up the dosage, I just didn't think of that. Well I'm off of it know  Thanks Iain



			
				DaMan JD said:
			
		

> Hi Rocco! SD = SuperDrol?


Yep, Superdrol. I got 2 bottles from the first batch. I really liked being on it. I have enough for prob another cycle and I'll do it late summer most likely. M1T has nothing on SD.



			
				Mr. Dead said:
			
		

> Heya bud...damn been a while. Looks like I missed a few workouts...congrats on the PB's!! Your doin awsome bro!!! Keep up the good work my friend


Hey there buddy. Thanks


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

*Delts/Bi's SHOCK*

*I FRIGGING HATE 
SHOCK WEEK!!!!!*​
*Arnold Press SS w/ DB Front Raise sitting-*
45/20 x 10/8
45/20 x 10/6
45/15 x 8/10

*Upright Row SS w/ Standing MP-*
65/65 x 8
75/75 x 8/6

*Side Lat DB Dropset-*
15/10/5 x 10/8/10

*Reverse Pec Dropset-*
120/105/90 x 10/8/7

*Preacher Curl SS w/ Reverse BB Curl-*
75/50 x 8
75/50 x 5/7

*DB Curl Dropset-*
35/30/25 x 8

*BB Reverse Forearm Curl SS w/ BB Forearm Curl-*
60/95 x 8
60/105 x 8/7
60/105 x 5

*BB Static Hold Grip-*
225 x 20 sec
235 x 20
245 x 19 sec (dropped outta my left hand)

Not the best w/o today. Shock is hard for me because the gym is so packed and even though I "claim" a piece of equipment with my water or book or whatever I have, when I do the first exercise and go for the next someone has freaking moved my stuff and is using it  And then I try certain exercises and it's just not working so it take awhile to figure what I'm going to do for my exercises. It SUCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *I FRIGGING HATE
> SHOCK WEEK!!!!!*​




What does this mean     I don't understand.  What are you telling us 

GREAT arnie pressing btw


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Brother Rocco, that looks like one heckuva Intense w/o there!!! Great job and NICE numbers!!! I hear ya about the gym, I will prolly have the same problem


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Ok, if it comes to that you can try super setting on the same equipment, use cables for presses as well as flys etc Dude you shouldn't have had that much trouble with that workout. DB's BB work you got all the gear right there in front of you....


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 15, 2005)

Nice Shock workout Rocco!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> What does this mean     I don't understand.  What are you telling us
> 
> GREAT arnie pressing btw


I'm saying Shock is my Favorite  Thanks Luke.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rocco, that looks like one heckuva Intense w/o there!!! Great job and NICE numbers!!! I hear ya about the gym, I will prolly have the same problem


Thanks Angel, I think my numbers are kinda down but I was starting to get really frustrated. Plus only 3 hours of sleep...I was grumpy too


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice Shock workout Rocco!!


Thanks YM!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 15, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok, if it comes to that you can try super setting on the same equipment, use cables for presses as well as flys etc Dude you shouldn't have had that much trouble with that workout. DB's BB work you got all the gear right there in front of you....


Don't make me kick your Ozzy ASS!!!!   I've got all the gear right there but other people keep TAKING IT!!! I worked it out to work, but that was not the w/o I wanted to do or had planned. I had to keep changing mid w/o.


----------



## gwcaton (May 15, 2005)

Ahhh come on Rocco , 

That was a nice shock wo. and you been doing this stuff long enough you should be able to sub an exercise in the blink of an eye if some asshole grabs your stuff . 

be more obviuos, don't leave your water bottle or journal , print you a sign to tape to your journal that says " Back off! I'm doing super sets !! "  Works for me


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2005)

Well you did great then


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Looks like a good time!

 One of the drawbacks of not having a training partner is loosing your equipment.  The only thing worse in when the asshole who took it stays there forever...


----------



## DeadBolt (May 15, 2005)

Heya bud good lookin w/o....even though its not the one you had palnned it was still a damn good w/o!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2005)

*Legs*

Well, trying something different for just a bit. Push/Legs/Pull. I'll be varying exercises, RR's, and adding some supersets or shock movements each w/o. With everything going on at work and the switching back and forth I'm wearing out very quickly so I may lower volume and frequency a bit and see if that helps. I've just been SOOOO exhausted lately, having trouble getting out of bed, etc...

On another note I got more work done on my back tattoo yesterday (which hurt like hell today sweating on it and holding a BB across it  ) I'll put up pics tonight.

*Leg Press-* 
580 x 10
580 x 10
630 x 9
630 x 9

*Supine Leg Curl-*
130 x 10
130 x 8
120 x 7
110 x 9

*BB Lunges-*
95 x 8
105 x 7 *PB (though I just started the exercise last w/o)*
105 x 6

*Sitting leg curl-*
90 x 10
110 x 10
130 x 6

*Leg Ext SS w/ SLDL-*
165/185 x 12 *PB for Leg EXT*

*Sitting Calf-*
55 x 25
55 x 20
45 x 20

*Donkey Calf-*
90 x 16
45 x 19

*20 min on Treadmill, 3.5 incline, 4.0 mph*

Good W/O today. Legs were burning. I really like the BB Lunges, I feel them all the way around my leg up to my ass. Leg Presses were alright but I felt tightness and pulling in my lower back, maybe I need to stretch more before hand.


----------



## LW83 (May 17, 2005)

More TATT!    Now you need to update your sigs


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

Yet again another great leg w/o. Your pushing some good weight with those wheels.


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

One Beast to another , good job Rocco !ooooo I'm getting the itch for a real leg press machine .  Nice numbers


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

AWESOME W/O there Brother Rocco, can't wait to see the new pics!!!
Big Movers there, Great job


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Good luck with the new routine!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> More TATT!    Now you need to update your sigs


Yeah, gotta get the pic first though. Lisa keep forgetting the camera  She's a bit pissed over how much this tat cost though as well


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yet again another great leg w/o. Your pushing some good weight with those wheels.


Thanks Buddy. I gotta say though, I've never liked working legs. It's a real chore to get myself to the gym each time.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> One Beast to another , good job Rocco !ooooo I'm getting the itch for a real leg press machine .  Nice numbers


Thanks Gary, I think you'd like having a leg press machine  Be kinda expensive though wouldn't it?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> AWESOME W/O there Brother Rocco, can't wait to see the new pics!!!
> Big Movers there, Great job


Thanks Angel. Tattoo's still not finished, but getting there! Hurt like hell this time as well


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good luck with the new routine!!!!


Thanks YM! I think it'll be a nice change for a bit and fit into my schedule!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

*Push*

*Decline Bench (Warm-up exercise)*
135 x 10
185 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 6

*Bench-*
205 x 5
205 x 4 
185 x 5
185 x 5

*Skulls-*
80 x 8
80 x 7
80 x 6

*Upright Row, wide grip-*
75 x 10
95 x 10

*DB OH Press-*
50 x 12
50 x 6 WTF?!? LOL, that's a drop   
40 x 10

*Incline Flye-*
25 x 18
20 x 20

*Reverse Forearm BB Curl-*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 5

*Behind Back Forearm BB Curl-*
135 x 8
135 x 8
145 x 6 *PB*

*BB Static Hold-*
245 x 20 sec
Tried for 255 but it kept pinching the callous on my hand.

Good w/o, I was happy with it. The Decline Bench wasn't to failure, just a warm-up exercise. I could have kept 205 with bench I think if I had a spotter. 

Weight reduced fast with DB OH Press, but then again my delts and tri's were pretty fried already from all the bench and upright rows.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2005)

Why are rows and curls considered a "push" exercise?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Why are rows and curls considered a "push" exercise?


The upright rows are in there because I'm taking such a wide grip and using them for delts. The curls are just forearm curls. I had two extra muscle groups to add into this program- forearms and traps. Traps went to Pull so I gave forearms to Push  Go ahead say it, I'm weird


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2005)

Are you noticing anything now that you are finished you SD Cycle?

How is PCT Going?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Are you noticing anything now that you are finished you SD Cycle?
> 
> How is PCT Going?


I feel kinda like I'm getting fat now  Weight is staying the same but I feel pudgier whereas before I felt tight. I'm also noticing some of my vascularity is leaving me. Super tired as well. But all that could be due to my work schedule as well, just switched back to days and it's hard to switch from nights to days for me  My strength seems to still be about the same though. Maybe it's all in my head.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Go ahead say it, I'm weird



OK, you're weird.    

But in a good way.


----------



## gwcaton (May 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary, I think you'd like having a leg press machine  Be kinda expensive though wouldn't it?


Not really, I wouldn't buy it unless it was at least 75 % off


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Nice numbers and I like the concept of Push/Legs/Pull, how do you like it?


----------



## LiftinBear (May 18, 2005)

Looks like a good intense w/o today.
Good Work


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Tried for 255 but it kept pinching the callous on my hand.
> 
> Weight reduced fast with DB OH Press, but then again my delts and tri's were pretty fried already from all the bench and upright rows.


Yeah i hate the callous pinch  Hurts for ages after too...
If your fried thats great, don't worry about the drop in reps, it just means you are hittin it just right


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

Nice wo rock. I understand the push/legs/pull, but are you still doing Power/RR/Shock weeks with the p/l/p training? Meaning constantly varying the weights or reps each week.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Nice numbers and I like the concept of Push/Legs/Pull, how do you like it?


I've done this before and had good results. I like it, the thing I don't like is a whole day devoted to a BP you know? But there can be more frequency with this program so that's good.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

LiftinBear said:
			
		

> Looks like a good intense w/o today.
> Good Work


Thanks LB, and thanks for dropping in. Looks like your doing great buddy.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah i hate the callous pinch  Hurts for ages after too...
> If your fried thats great, don't worry about the drop in reps, it just means you are hittin it just right


That's what I figured, just a hit in the ego


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Nice wo rock. I understand the push/legs/pull, but are you still doing Power/RR/Shock weeks with the p/l/p training? Meaning constantly varying the weights or reps each week.


I am to a degree. It's not as structured as P/R/S is but every w/o will have a bit of each in it and I'll rotate which bodyparts get hit differently. Does that make sense?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

NEW PICS ARE UP!!!​


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> NEW PICS ARE UP!!!​


Nice pics Rocco


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

Holla Crapolla Dave... Your body is startin to make your head look too small!!
 Sensational gains


----------



## LW83 (May 19, 2005)

Yea, you need to start doin some 'head' excersizes


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Brother Rock, or should I say Brother Beast!!! Pics look great man, awesome progress!!! That tat is insane, I love it!!! You definatly need to update your back pic, excellent gains!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

Hope these are the right size I couldn't remember what the limits were


----------



## gwcaton (May 19, 2005)

a little lighter


----------



## DeadBolt (May 19, 2005)

Heya rocco lookin good in here!  Pics are awsome man your look huge!  Keep up the great progress!!

Whats the deal with the push/legs/pull thing?  I guess I missed it earlier.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice pics Rocco


Thanks Gary!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Holla Crapolla Dave... Your body is startin to make your head look too small!!
> Sensational gains


Haha, thanks Ris. I've always had a small head


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Yea, you need to start doin some 'head' excersizes


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Rock, or should I say Brother Beast!!! Pics look great man, awesome progress!!! That tat is insane, I love it!!! You definatly need to update your back pic, excellent gains!!!


Thanks a lot buddy! I can't wait to finish the tat.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hope these are the right size I couldn't remember what the limits were


Great Gary, thanks so much!!!! I really appreciate it, you da man!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya rocco lookin good in here!  Pics are awsome man your look huge!  Keep up the great progress!!
> 
> Whats the deal with the push/legs/pull thing?  I guess I missed it earlier.


Thanks Dead! Just doing something a bit different and to fit in better with work and my time contraints.


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Mornin' RockMonster.


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2005)

Amazing Progress Dave 

Good Job.  What were you weighing in the pics?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Mornin' RockMonster.


Morning Son of Anakin


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Amazing Progress Dave
> 
> Good Job.  What were you weighing in the pics?


Thanks Iain. I feel I looked much better 2 weeks ago when I was on SD. I weigh about 210 in the pics.


----------



## LW83 (May 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Morning Son of Anakin


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

*Pull*

*WG Pulldown- Hands on very end of Bar*
110 x 4
110 x 4
115 x 4
115 x 4
120 x 4

*Bent Over Row-*
155 x 5
175 x 5
185 x 5
185 x 5

*EZ Bar Curl-*
95 x 5
95 x 5
95 x 4
75 x 5
75 x 5

*CG Cable Row-*
110 x 8
130 x 5
120 x 6

*DB Shrug-*
80 x 15
90 x 15

*Ski Jump Shrug-*
205 x 12
225 x 11 *PB*

*Concentration DB Curl-*
20 x 17

*Hammer DB Curl-*
25 x 20

Good w/o today. Jumped on the treadmill to walk for 20 min but Ipod died so left. 

Going that wide on Pulldowns really makes me lower the weight. Don't know how much of that I'll do...kinda hurt my shoulders. BB row went well, started off too light.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 20, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

>


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks Iain. I feel I looked much better 2 weeks ago when I was on SD. I weigh about 210 in the pics.




Awesome job.  I thought for sure this was when you were around 200 or below.  Congrats  

Almost enough motivation to get my ass in gear, Almost , looks like I need to catch up.


----------



## LiftinBear (May 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *WG Pulldown- Hands on very end of Bar*
> 110 x 4
> 110 x 4
> 115 x 4
> ...


Chin bar and  wide grip bar definatley give a different pull on the lats. I added wide grip back into my routine and was suprised at the difference. Felt weaker on the wides.


----------



## gwcaton (May 20, 2005)

Way to go Rocco  


Have a great weekend ! I think I have to work Sunday ( again) This getting to be a habit , a bad habit !


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

Dude, you've definately gained some lbm from the latest pics and from previous pics you've posted. Nice job. You should notice a big difference in muscle mass once you start cutting.


----------



## King Silverback (May 20, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Awesome job, keep it up!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 21, 2005)

Heya man good lookin workout there!  Yea WG pulldowns are much harder...they are what I tore my shoulder on the last time and they are killer for me to do.  I can just start doing them with no pain again but I stay light and don't go out to wide just a tad outside shoulder width.

Awsome b/o rows man!!  And a solid trap workout to!  Good work!


----------



## MorteSubite (May 21, 2005)

Very nice workout Rocco!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Awesome job.  I thought for sure this was when you were around 200 or below.  Congrats
> 
> Almost enough motivation to get my ass in gear, Almost , looks like I need to catch up.


Thanks Iain. I don't feel like I look that well, maybe I just need to cut back down a bit.



			
				LB said:
			
		

> Chin bar and wide grip bar definatley give a different pull on the lats. I added wide grip back into my routine and was suprised at the difference. Felt weaker on the wides.


Big difference  I felt much weaker on wides, I really might drop them, I need more thickness anyway.



			
				Garymeister said:
			
		

> Way to go Rocco
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend ! I think I have to work Sunday ( again) This getting to be a habit , a bad habit !


Thanks Gary, you have a great weekend too. I work all weekend but at my job weekends are a piece of cake. Just a place to go and relax for 13 hours  



			
				BlueMonster said:
			
		

> Dude, you've definately gained some lbm from the latest pics and from previous pics you've posted. Nice job. You should notice a big difference in muscle mass once you start cutting.


Thanks a lot Blue, I appreciate that. I'm afraid to cut though and find out I don't have anything LOL. I may maintain for a bit or do a very slow cut. But then again tomorrow will come and I'll change my mind about everything again 




			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother Rocco!!! Awesome job, keep it up!!!


Thanks Man!




			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Heya man good lookin workout there! Yea WG pulldowns are much harder...they are what I tore my shoulder on the last time and they are killer for me to do. I can just start doing them with no pain again but I stay light and don't go out to wide just a tad outside shoulder width.



Thanks Dead, hearing you say that I think I made my decision not to go too wide again. I've had shoulder problems and it's not something I want to invite back into my life.



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Very nice workout Rocco!



Thanks Morte


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

*Job Update*

Just wanted to let everyone know, I just recieved an $12,000 raise on Friday! Another $3,000 to come in a few weeks once I finish certain training. I'm pretty stoked about that. I took my offer letter from that one job and said I would leave if nothing was done. Hmmm.... Guess they DID have more money to give


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

*Legs*

*Squat- ATF* 
135 x 2
165 x 2
205 x 2
225 x 2
235 x 2
245 x 2
255 x 2
265 x 1
275 x 1 *PB*

*SLDL-*
185 x 8
195 x 8
205 x 8

*Leg Ext-*
115 x 6
135 x 6
145 x 6

*Supine Leg Curl-*
75 x 20
75 x 16

*Leg Press-*
360 x 20
450 x 20 *PB*

*Sitting Calf-*
155 x 8
155 x 8

*Dropset Sitting Calf-*
155 x 6/ 110 x 8/ 100 x 6/ 55 x 10/ 45 x 10 KILLED ME!!!

Great w/o today. It was after a 13 hour shift and I was tired going into it. Squats were good and all the way down. When I did 275 I saw lights in my eyes and it looked like sparklers all over the place so I stopped there.

Been going nice and light with SLDL and really working form on that, been noticing a difference. Was pretty happy about the leg press, never did that weight for those reps before.


----------



## DeadBolt (May 22, 2005)

Hot dog rocco thats a killer w/o bro!!!!  Awsome squatting and presses ya got there!

Takin a break from p/rr/s I guess?


----------



## M.J.H. (May 22, 2005)

Wow these workouts almost look Westside style!


----------



## PreMier (May 22, 2005)

Nce PB!


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Great W/O there Brother Rocco!!! Congrats on the PB and the raise at work!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know, I just recieved an $12,000 raise on Friday! Another $3,000 to come in a few weeks once I finish certain training. I'm pretty stoked about that. I took my offer letter from that one job and said I would leave if nothing was done. Hmmm.... Guess they DID have more money to give


 Sensational buddy


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2005)

Another good looking workout Rocco. Also congrats on the raise. It's always nice to feel needed.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let everyone know, I just recieved an $12,000 raise on Friday! Another $3,000 to come in a few weeks once I finish certain training. I'm pretty stoked about that. I took my offer letter from that one job and said I would leave if nothing was done. Hmmm.... Guess they DID have more money to give



   Way to go!!

Nice 20 rep leg presses too


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

Damn nice wo Rocco !   Congrats on the PB's    Your raise is almost as much as I make in a feakin year !!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2005)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hot dog rocco thats a killer w/o bro!!!!  Awsome squatting and presses ya got there!
> 
> Takin a break from p/rr/s I guess?


Thanks bud. Yeah, taking a break due to work.



			
				Mike said:
			
		

> Wow these workouts almost look Westside style!


Yeah, I'm using a few different programs as models to put this together. Just taking snips from here and there.



			
				Premier said:
			
		

> Nce PB!


Thanks Jake, nice to see you posting!



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Great W/O there Brother Rocco!!! Congrats on the PB and the raise at work!!!


Thanks Angel, it's been a good week 



			
				Riss said:
			
		

> Sensational buddy






			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Another good looking workout Rocco. Also congrats on the raise. It's always nice to feel needed.


Thanks Blu, it is nice to feel needed. Really helps in your attitude towards work as well.



			
				YM said:
			
		

> Way to go!!
> 
> Nice 20 rep leg presses too


Thanks YM, I really liked the high rep Leg presses.



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> Damn nice wo Rocco !  Congrats on the PB's  Your raise is almost as much as I make in a feakin year !!


Thanks Gary. I doubt that about the raise though LOL, but I didn't think I'd get THAT much. Saw my first check for last week and it makes a BIG difference. This helps Lisa and I out a lot!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2005)

*Push*

*Incline BP-*
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
185 x 4
195 x 6 *PB  WTF LOL*.

*HS MP-*
200 x 5
180 x 7
160 x 5
140 x 8

*OH DB Tri Ext, one arm-*
30 x 6
35 x 6 *PB*
35 x 4

*DB Flye-*
35 x 18 *PB*
35 x 12

*Upright Row-*
65 x 17
65 x 12

*Reverse Forearm BB curl off Legs-*
75 x 4 *PB*
65 x 8
65 x 5
45 x 12

*BB Forearm Curl-*
115 x 8 *PB*
115 x 5
95 x 12

Great w/o today though the gym was incredibly packed. I was pissed, it was literally shoulder to shoulder and you had to wait so long just to grap something. So I felt like going heavier. 

The Incline BP was weird. That's more weight than I did for flat last time. I grabbed a spotter for the last set and he never touched the bar but I was able to do 6 reps at the END of my sets at a higher weight. Cool!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> 195 x 6 *PB  WTF LOL*


Nice  At the end of the sets too 


> I was pissed,


Maybe you should train drunk more often 

I'll be back later to put up my workouts  I got a meeting here at my place tonight


----------



## gwcaton (May 24, 2005)

WoHooo !! Nice wo Rocco !

Get pissed more often bud   Congrats on them there PB"S


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2005)

There are PBs all over the place in here!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (May 24, 2005)

Damn! Awesome workout Rocco! 

I need to try that train while pissed technique


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

Good job Rocco, especially on the incline bp's. Hitting a PB on your 5th set is very impressive, muscular endurance must be way up their.


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Awesome job on the w/o Brother Rocco!!! Outstanding numbers  
Thats the biggest hang up I have about a gym, crowded and everyone is on MY peice of equipment!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (May 24, 2005)

Wow bro look at all of the PB's!!  Your an animal...strength is growing nciely I can see!  Keep up the good work my friend your doing awsome!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice  At the end of the sets too
> 
> Maybe you should train drunk more often
> 
> I'll be back later to put up my workouts  I got a meeting here at my place tonight


Haha, thanks Ris!



			
				Gary said:
			
		

> WoHooo !! Nice wo Rocco !
> 
> Get pissed more often bud  Congrats on them there PB"S !


Thanks Gary. Trust me, doesn't take much to piss me off lately.



			
				YM said:
			
		

> There are PBs all over the place in here!!!


Thanks buddy



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> Damn! Awesome workout Rocco!
> 
> I need to try that train while pissed technique


Thanks Morte, I'm sure once you move to this area you'll learn to be pissed rather quickly 




			
				BluD said:
			
		

> Good job Rocco, especially on the incline bp's. Hitting a PB on your 5th set is very impressive, muscular endurance must be way up their.


Thanks buddy. I was shaking throughout all those set too because I was tired. Very weird, I don't really have much muscular endurance.



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Awesome job on the w/o Brother Rocco!!! Outstanding numbers
> Thats the biggest hang up I have about a gym, crowded and everyone is on MY peice of equipment!!!


I hate that!!! And they are so rude about it as well.



			
				Dead said:
			
		

> Wow bro look at all of the PB's!! Your an animal...strength is growing nciely I can see! Keep up the good work my friend your doing awsome!


Thanks for the encouragement buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2005)

Sorry everyone I haven't been able to visit journals lately. Work has been very busy, worked the last 8 days 13 hours a day and that doesn't inlcude the drive (1 hour one way) and arming up and disarming. I've checked in a few times for a few minutes. I'll get to everyone's journal as soon as I can.


----------



## gwcaton (May 29, 2005)

> Thanks Gary. Trust me, doesn't take much to piss me off lately.


And you carry a gun and a big stick ?!     LOL 

Hope you're having a great weekend !


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2005)

*Back- last week*

*BN Pulldown-*
120 x 8
130 x 8
140 x 8
150 x 6

*Reverse BB Row-*
185 x 4
195 x 4
195 x 4
205 x 4

*Preacher curl-*
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 3

*DB Curl right after last Preacher curl set-*
30 x 9

*T-Bar Row-*
55 x 5
65 x 5
90 x 5
95 x 5

*Hammer Curl-*
35 x 10
35 x 8
20 x 15

*Seated Shrug-*
110 x 10
180 x 9
200 x 8

*Ski Jump Shrug-*
225 x 10
245 x 8
245 x 8


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> And you carry a gun and a big stick ?!     LOL
> 
> Hope you're having a great weekend !


Haha, I know how to control the temper though  I am having a great weekend, how about yourself?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 29, 2005)

*Chest Today 5/29*

Well, joined another gym today. That gives me access to 6 different gyms now LOL. I have no excuses for not making it to a gym 

*Incline BB-*
135 x 12
155 x 10
165 x 6
165 x 5
185 x 4 + 1 forced

*Wide Grip HS-*
130 x 12
140 x 12
150 x 12
160 x 11
160 x 11

*Decline DB-*
50 x 9
40 x 11
40 x 10
40 x 9
40 x 11

*Cybex Flye-*
60 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 9
40 x 12

*Nautilus Flye-*
50 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 10 

*Cad Ex Crunch Machine-*
50 x 6
40 x 8
40 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8

*Body Masters Leg Raise-*
0 x 10
0 x 9
0 x 8

*20 min on Treadmill

RI's were 60 sec

W/O Time was 90 min including warm-up and cardio. * 

I really like this new gym, great equipment!! My chest was fried by the end.


----------



## MorteSubite (May 29, 2005)

Nice workouts! 
Is the new gym in Arlington too?


----------



## King Silverback (May 29, 2005)

Last 2 w/o's where awesome!!! Glad you like the new Gym, that helps!!! I'm geting ready to start 12 hours a day myself, Lets stick this out, they can't beat us!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Nice workouts!
> Is the new gym in Arlington too?


It's almost in Arlington, just over the line into Falls Church. I like it better than Gold's, I'll probably drop that membership here soon. Have you checked out that Ballston Golds yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Last 2 w/o's where awesome!!! Glad you like the new Gym, that helps!!! I'm geting ready to start 12 hours a day myself, Lets stick this out, they can't beat us!!!


Thanks buddy. Damn straight they can't beat us!!  I like my 13's, but 8 in a row was a bit much LOL. I usually have 2-3 back to back with a few days off.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

*Back*

*Pulldowns-*
100 x 12
110 x 10
120 x 8
130 x 6
150 x 7

*Bent Row-*
135 x 12
155 x 10
165 x 7
175 x 6
185 x 5

*T-Bar row-*
45 x 12
60 x 12
70 x 12
80 x 9
80 x 10

*Racked Deads, 3 inches below bottom of knee-*
225 x 10
245 x 8
265 x 6
285 x 4

*HS Shrug-*
180 x 12
220 x 10
260 x 10
300 x 10

*Sitting Calf-*
45 x 20
90 x 0
110 x 7
110 x 6

In new gym again today, nice w/o. Still getting new weights down, but not really going for failure right now except last set anyway. Trying for a bit more volume but lower intensity. Back on SD for 4 weeks and T3. Interested to see how they work together. 

Workout time was 60 min. Next time I think I'll drop the Bent row, just do T-bar and throw in Pull-overs.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Hey Brother Rocco, Great w/o there!!! Nice and heavy numbers, How do you like the Rack Deads? Have you tried 'em AngelStyle? I start my Rack Deads right about mid-shin level, so prolly the same as you!!! Great job and your right, THEY will never beat us!!! 
I like the idea of adding Pullovers too, you can really feel those!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother Rocco, Great w/o there!!! Nice and heavy numbers, How do you like the Rack Deads? Have you tried 'em AngelStyle? I start my Rack Deads right about mid-shin level, so prolly the same as you!!! Great job and your right, THEY will never beat us!!!
> I like the idea of adding Pullovers too, you can really feel those!!!


I've always liked racked deads better than off the floor. Feel safer and more forcused on back. I guess it is about mid-shin for me as well. I kinda tried Angel style, but I'll be honest...by the time I'd get the weight up I couldn't really shrug it. I was beat by the time I got to Deads and it was taking all my energy and focus just to do the deads LOL. Do you do your deads and shrugs with an alternate grip?

I feel I cheat a bit with Bent rows and that's added stress to my lower back, the T-bar hits me hard so I think Pullovers would be a nice replacement to Bent rows and a bit easier on my bi's as well.


----------



## King Silverback (May 30, 2005)

Yes, I alternate my grips on Deads, always over / under though!!! Just switch each hand every set, does that make sense???
I agree with you on the Pullovers, and Bent Over Rows are extremely taxing on the lower back!!! Nice and Solid Brother, keep it up!!!


----------



## MorteSubite (May 30, 2005)

Nice workout Rocco! Hope the gym transition goes well!



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> It's almost in Arlington, just over the line into Falls Church. I like it better than Gold's, I'll probably drop that membership here soon. Have you checked out that Ballston Golds yet?



I'm still down in Blacksburg. I'm coming up for a day on the 5th to inspect the apartment and see fi we need them to fix anything prior to move in. I'm going to be completely moved in by the end of June so around then will be when I'll be checking local places out like the Gold's.

Was the amount of people and crowding one of the major reasons that you prefer this new gym in Falls Church? Just curious as to why you prefer that one.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Nice workout Rocco! Hope the gym transition goes well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have a habit of keeping several gym memberships open. Yeah, crowding is definately an issue. Golds can get extremely packed depending on the time of day. Also it's a completely different atmosphere at Olympus, more focused and more serious. It also has better equipment IMO. If your interested I could get you a membership there for $29 a month. Are you going to need help moving in or anything?


----------



## MorteSubite (May 30, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Thanks, I have a habit of keeping several gym memberships open. Yeah, crowding is definately an issue. Golds can get extremely packed depending on the time of day. Also it's a completely different atmosphere at Olympus, more focused and more serious. It also has better equipment IMO. If your interested I could get you a membership there for $29 a month. Are you going to need help moving in or anything?



I'm not sure how things will be in terms of what gym I'll be using. I admit that it's a huge convenience factor to be able to talk less than ten minutes to the gym (from the townhome to the Ballston Golds). I'll probably try a week trial membership to see what I think. If I don't like it, I'll definitely check out Olympus , a more serious environment and better equipment are big plusses. Thanks 

For moving in, I should be alright. I appreciate the offer and if anything comes up, I'll let you know!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how things will be in terms of what gym I'll be using. I admit that it's a huge convenience factor to be able to talk less than ten minutes to the gym (from the townhome to the Ballston Golds). I'll probably try a week trial membership to see what I think. If I don't like it, I'll definitely check out Olympus , a more serious environment and better equipment are big plusses. Thanks
> 
> For moving in, I should be alright. I appreciate the offer and if anything comes up, I'll let you know!


Yeah, Gold's is about 5 min from me but Olympus really isn't too far. I'd suggest just trying both and then making your decision. Both are good gyms 

Just let me know if you need help, if I'm off I'd be happy to help


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

*Tri's/Forearms*

*CG Bench-*
115 x 12
135 x 10
155 x 8
165 x 6
175 x 6

*Pushdown-*
60 x 12
70 x 10
70 x 9
70 x 6
60 x 9

*Nautilus Dip-*
180 x 12
270 x 12
270 x 10
270 x 9
270 x 8

*1 Arm DB Ova head Tri Ext-*
20 x 10
22.5 x 6
17.5 x 8

*BB Reverse Forearm Curl-*
65 x 8
65 x 8
65 x 5
45 x 11
45 x 9

*BB Behind Back Forearm Curl-*
115 x 8
135 x 8
145 x 6
145 x 5
145 x 4

*20 min on Treadmill. 4.0 mph setting on Hill at level 9.*


----------



## Triple Threat (May 31, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> by the time I'd get the weight up I couldn't really shrug it. I was beat by the time I got to Deads and it was taking all my energy and focus just to do the deads LOL.



I'm not too familiar with all the details of p/rr/s, but would it make sense to move the deadlifts to the beginning of the workout, or is that defeating the intent of the program?


----------



## MorteSubite (May 31, 2005)

Great workout (especially the CG Bench)! 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Gold's is about 5 min from me but Olympus really isn't too far. I'd suggest just trying both and then making your decision. Both are good gyms
> 
> Just let me know if you need help, if I'm off I'd be happy to help



True. I looked up the distance on google maps and it's only about 2.8 miles to Olympus, which is quite close. Good suggestion, I think I will try both out and see how they are. I really dislike waiting to do exercises so that's a big plus for Olympus already (the hours are good too, seeing that I'll be pulling some longs days at work).


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

Dynamite w/o there Brother Rocco!!! How did the weekend go for ya? What did ya think of Star Wars?


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Sheesh... some reading there!! Looking sensational buddy


----------



## PreMier (May 31, 2005)

How have you been feeling lately?  Workouts are looking good David.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 1, 2005)

Good looking workout Rocco. Glad to hear you had a nice weekend. Going to see Star Wars tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I'm not too familiar with all the details of p/rr/s, but would it make sense to move the deadlifts to the beginning of the workout, or is that defeating the intent of the program?


Actually, I'm not doing the P/RR/S anymore. Just my own thang. I'm actually taking Deads out completely for a bit, my back is just not feeling right.



			
				Morte said:
			
		

> True. I looked up the distance on google maps and it's only about 2.8 miles to Olympus, which is quite close. Good suggestion, I think I will try both out and see how they are. I really dislike waiting to do exercises so that's a big plus for Olympus already (the hours are good too, seeing that I'll be pulling some longs days at work).


Thanks Morte, I'm happy with the CG Bench. About what time would you be working out normally?



			
				Angel said:
			
		

> Dynamite w/o there Brother Rocco!!! How did the weekend go for ya? What did ya think of Star Wars?


Thanks buddy. Weekend was great. I really liked Star Wars, but it still doesn't match up with the originals.



			
				Pete said:
			
		

> Sheesh... some reading there!! Looking sensational buddy


Thanks Buddy!



			
				Premi said:
			
		

> How have you been feeling lately? Workouts are looking good David.


JAKE!!! Nice to hear from you buddy. I've been feeling good, just tired. How are you doing buddy? 



			
				Blu said:
			
		

> Good looking workout Rocco. Glad to hear you had a nice weekend. Going to see Star Wars tonight.


Thanks man, so how did you like Star Wars?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

NOTHING matches up to the "Originals"!!! Glad ya had a GReat weekend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Delts*

*MP- * 
75 x 12
85 x 10
95 x 8
105 x 6
115 x 5

*DB Side Lateral-*
20 x 8
17.5 x 7
15 x 8

*Bent Cable Rear 1 Arm-*
10 x 10
15 x 10

*HS One Arm MP-*
45 x 12
55 x 10
55 x 8

*HS Lateral Raise, One Arm-*
35 x 12
35 x 12
40 x 9

*Reverse Pec Deck-*
80 x 12
100 x 9
100 x 8

Not a bad w/o, took awhile to figure out which exercises to do. Not happy with some of the weights. Was supposed to do abs as well but didn't have enough time.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Solid looking w/o there Brother Rocco!!! No time for abs??? You sound like me!!! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2005)

Im good too.  Just tired like yourself heh.  I need to retire..


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 1, 2005)

Another good workout! Any method to your madness except for the push/pull thing now that you're off p/rr/s?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 2, 2005)

I can see why you didn't have time for abs. That's a buttload of reps for shoulders. I'd be absolutely fried as well.

Star Wars was good. Tied everything in nicely. Thought some portions were boring or to drawn out. Definately better that the last 2 though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 2, 2005)

Workouts are looking solid Rocco, keep it up bro. Looks like you're using quite a bit of volume. Do you respond better to high-volume?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Solid looking w/o there Brother Rocco!!! No time for abs??? You sound like me!!! LOL


Abs are overated anyway  Thanks Angel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im good too.  Just tired like yourself heh.  I need to retire..


We should retire together and just w/o and post on forums


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Another good workout! Any method to your madness except for the push/pull thing now that you're off p/rr/s?


Haha, there's hardly ever a method to my madness  Actually right now I'm doing 1 BP a day and doing a bit higher volume. I'm thinking of going back to more of what Patrick was having me do with short RI's and higher intensity while I'm on the Superdrol. Once I'm finished my cycle I might step back a bit and just do a HST program.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I can see why you didn't have time for abs. That's a buttload of reps for shoulders. I'd be absolutely fried as well.
> 
> Star Wars was good. Tied everything in nicely. Thought some portions were boring or to drawn out. Definately better that the last 2 though.


Yeah, it was a lot of volume LOL. I agree with you on Star Wars


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Workouts are looking solid Rocco, keep it up bro. Looks like you're using quite a bit of volume. Do you respond better to high-volume?


Thanks Mike. I just keep changing things up. I'm on Superdrol right now so I wanted to up the volume for my cycle and then majorly drop my volume down when I hit PCT.


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Haha, there's hardly ever a method to my madness  Actually right now I'm doing 1 BP a day and doing a bit higher volume. I'm thinking of going back to more of what Patrick was having me do with short RI's and higher intensity while I'm on the Superdrol. Once I'm finished my cycle I might step back a bit and just do a HST program.



Makes sense. So Patrick (P-Funk?) is trying to mimic something like power (P) but with low rest? Sounds realy tough. Good luck with that. 

What have you thought of superdrol so far? It looks quite interesting due to potential benefits and rather small serious sides ((Except for lipids and that buying everything needed for proper on cycle treatment to mitigate sides and a good PCT seems rather expensive)


----------



## bludevil (Jun 3, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> that buying everything needed for proper on cycle treatment to mitigate sides and a good PCT seems rather expensive)



That's the truth. The Pro-Hormones/Steroids are relatively cheap. It's buying all the crap for Liver protectant, antioxidants, and PCT that adds up quickly.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Makes sense. So Patrick (P-Funk?) is trying to mimic something like power (P) but with low rest? Sounds realy tough. Good luck with that.
> 
> What have you thought of superdrol so far? It looks quite interesting due to potential benefits and rather small serious sides ((Except for lipids and that buying everything needed for proper on cycle treatment to mitigate sides and a good PCT seems rather expensive)


Patrick is always doing something different. He's a genius when it comes to putting together training programs IMO. I'm kinda doing what he had me do a few months ago. I'll do one or two exercises with normal RI's and go heavy, then the rest of the exercises will be for 5 sets, keeping the weight the same for all 5 sets. The rep goal is between 5-8 with 30 sec RI inbetween each set. Then each week the RI will drop by 5 seconds, but the weights still stay the same.

Your right, very expensive. But worth it if you've got the money IMO. I really like the SD. I've done 1AD and M1T a few times and they have nothing on SD according to my experiences. I really recommend it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> That's the truth. The Pro-Hormones/Steroids are relatively cheap. It's buying all the crap for Liver protectant, antioxidants, and PCT that adds up quickly.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2005)

HST after this huh? I tried that in the past and it was pretty effective, I just never gave it a full run-through to really see what I thought of it.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Abs are overated anyway  Thanks Angel


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Legs/Calves*

*Squats- RI 90 sec*
225 x 4
235 x 4
235 x 4
245 x 3 *(Back Went  )*

*Cybex Leg Curl- RI 90 Sec*
110 x 4
120 x 4
130 x 4
140 x 4

*Sitting Calf- RI 60 Sec*
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4
135 x 4

_*Rest of the WO RI's are 30 Seconds*_

*Leg Press-*
450 x 8
450 x 8
450 x 8
450 x 8
450 x 8

*Sitting Leg Curl-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8

*Leg Ext-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 7

*Standing Single Leg Curl-*
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 8
30 x 7

*Standing Calf-*
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8
120 x 8

*W/O Time- 60 min* ( a lot of figuring out which piece of equipment to use, it'll be less than 40 min next time )

I'm not lowering the RI next time, obviously I'm still finding my weights. Most was too light today but it was still an ardous w/o. 

My back really hurt with the squats. Still not doing good I don't think so for the next month I'm not doing anything that could hurt it. That's Squats/Deads/BO Rows/T-Bar Rows. A 4 week break should be good for it.

I haven't been eating carbs before w/o, only after so it's been a challenge also.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> HST after this huh? I tried that in the past and it was pretty effective, I just never gave it a full run-through to really see what I thought of it.


Same here. I didn't get past the week of 15 reps, got bored and only 3 times a week was driving me crazy. But when going off of Superdrol they say to really drop volume in training so I think HST would be a good program for 1 or 2 go throughs.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Great w/o there Brother Rocco, hope the back is okay!!! Your doin all that and NO carbs before? You truelly are a Beast............. or maybe just nuts   

Great job Brother, keep it up!!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 3, 2005)

> Same here. I didn't get past the week of 15 reps, got bored and only 3 times a week was driving me crazy. But when going off of Superdrol they say to really drop volume in training so I think HST would be a good program for 1 or 2 go throughs.


You know what Rocco I think I'm going to jump on the HST bandwagon with you bro. Just do the basic every other day routine, start off with 15's then 10's then 5's. 

I want to start tomorrow or Sunday. Can you start that soon? It would be nice having a running partner to compare workouts, etc. That way we would both stick it out for the 5-6 weeks. Train every other day, etc.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 3, 2005)

Excellent workout, Rocco.  How are you liking that amount of volume?  Are you low carbing or cycling?


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 3, 2005)

Great workout Rocco!



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Patrick is always doing something different. He's a genius when it comes to putting together training programs IMO. I'm kinda doing what he had me do a few months ago. I'll do one or two exercises with normal RI's and go heavy, then the rest of the exercises will be for 5 sets, keeping the weight the same for all 5 sets. The rep goal is between 5-8 with 30 sec RI inbetween each set. Then each week the RI will drop by 5 seconds, but the weights still stay the same.
> 
> Your right, very expensive. But worth it if you've got the money IMO. I really like the SD. I've done 1AD and M1T a few times and they have nothing on SD according to my experiences. I really recommend it.



Dropping down from a 30 second RI sounds pretty nuts. For some exercises I need what seems like that time just for cardiovascular recovery. Good luck with that.

I figure that I'll see what I'm capable of for a while before I consider taking anything like SD. I've been doing pretty well lately and I don't have any reason to believe that I'll hit a natural limit in the very near future


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2005)

hahaha im down wit hthat.  I want to retire soon though.. have you saved enough for both of us?

And nice squats!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 4, 2005)

oh man!!  I love this type of training...lol.  Totaly fucking brutal but it will make you stong, lean and in shape in no time.  This type of training was some of the toughest training I have ever done.  It was the hardest 4 weeks for me.  But, the results were amazing.  My main lifts (squat, dead, overhead press) went through the friggin roof.  My overal conditioning was killer and I dropped some good BF too.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Brother Rocco, hope the back is okay!!! Your doin all that and NO carbs before? You truelly are a Beast............. or maybe just nuts
> 
> Great job Brother, keep it up!!!


Back is killing me!! Can't bend over or anything right now  Yep, no carbs before. I eat 1 cup of oats after but I'm trying to burn some of that excess beforehand


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> You know what Rocco I think I'm going to jump on the HST bandwagon with you bro. Just do the basic every other day routine, start off with 15's then 10's then 5's.
> 
> I want to start tomorrow or Sunday. Can you start that soon? It would be nice having a running partner to compare workouts, etc. That way we would both stick it out for the 5-6 weeks. Train every other day, etc.


Cool, we can do HST together. But I am going to wait at least 4 weeks and finish what I started. I think this training is good while on the Superdrol and Patricks program really kicks my ass! If you want to wait just a bit, when I go off the SD we'll do HST


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Excellent workout, Rocco.  How are you liking that amount of volume?  Are you low carbing or cycling?


I'm kinda low carbing. Just 2 carb meals after my w/o. I think I have plenty of storage right now  I like that amount of volume, and I like the intensity but I also know I can't keep that up mentally for long periods of time.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

MorteSubite said:
			
		

> Great workout Rocco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last time I got down to 10 sec RI's and doing exercises like Deads, I thought I was going to die LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> hahaha im down wit hthat.  I want to retire soon though.. have you saved enough for both of us?
> 
> And nice squats!


Sure, but who's going to be the bitch? Oh, nevermind. You come move in with me and we'll make my wife work for the 3 of us  

Thanks but theh squats killed my back


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> oh man!!  I love this type of training...lol.  Totaly fucking brutal but it will make you stong, lean and in shape in no time.  This type of training was some of the toughest training I have ever done.  It was the hardest 4 weeks for me.  But, the results were amazing.  My main lifts (squat, dead, overhead press) went through the friggin roof.  My overal conditioning was killer and I dropped some good BF too.


Yeah, I loved it and hated it when you were having me do it LOL. But I got great results back then. I'm hoping for the same this time, though I need to be really careful with my back right now so no Deads, Squats, BO BB Rows or anything that would stress the lower back  Sucks because those are some of my fav exercises! 

BTW, continue kicking ass today!!!!! I really wish I coulda made it up there, but I'm at work. Really looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Chest/Traps*

*Incline BB- 90 sec RI*
185 x 4
185 x 4
195 x 4
205 x 3  Not happy, really shoulda had more 

*DB Shrug- 60 sec RI-*
90 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 7
100 x 8

_*Everything Else 30 SEC RI'S!!!!*_

*Wide Chest HS-*
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 8
160 x 7

*Decline BB-*
135 x 8
135 x 8
135 x 6
135 x 5
135 x 4 

*HS Incline-*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 7
100 x 7
100 x 6

*Nautilus Flye-*
90 x 8
90 x 8
90 x 6
90 x 5
90 x 5

*BB Shrug-*
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8
165 x 8

Good w/o today, really fried. Think I picked pretty good weights this time. Since I'm not starting the countdown till the 3rd leg w/o I won't with anything else as well

*Disclaimer-* I'm using some of Patrick's principles from the last time he trained me, but he did not recommend so much volume for one body part. I'm doing that on my own because I feel I should while taking the SD. If I do this again while off the SD I'd definately just do Push/Legs/Pull and have more rest days as well!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 4, 2005)

Holy Cow Brother Rocco, 25 sets!!! Thats one hellUva w/o there, solid numbers!!! Is the back any better?


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Rocco  


Somebody is hittin' it pretty hard   and I saw at least one KILLER cardio session.  Level 9 !!!  
But you do need to join one more gym so you can train at a different one every day of the week. LOL


----------



## MorteSubite (Jun 4, 2005)

Incredible workout. That's insane!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

New Journal


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes, Awesome workout indeed


----------

